# WoW im realen Leben



## Henner3k (16. April 2008)

Tja, 
bin heut morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und bleibe plötzlich wie angewurzelt stehen, weil ich DIES hier sehe: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahrscheinlich würde sich kein "normaler" Mensch irgendetwas dabei denken, aber ich als wow-geschädigter, unter chronischem-Schlafmangel-leidender und auf dauer-koffeinflash-seiender komme natürlich ins grübeln:
Was macht diese Firma ? Wo GENAU taucht sie auf dem damage Meters auf? Ist in diesem Container evtl eine ober-imba Waffe versteckt (natürlich erst ab lvl 80 nutzbar, steht ja auch drunter!) ?`Vielleicht aber auch ein Clan, der sich neben raiden noch zu einer arbeitsähnlichen Tätigkeit aufraffen kann ? Fragen über Fragen und keine Antworten..

Wo ist Euch schon Wow im realen Leben begegnet ? Ortsschilder, Menschen, die Orcs und Trollen mehr als nur verdächtig ähnlich sahen, oder vielleicht wie Tauren rochen ? Nen Werbeplakat, das mit sicherheit geheime Botschaften an Wow-süchtige enthielt? Was habt ihr so zu bieten ?? 
GO 
(pics pls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) 

Gruß,
Henner


----------



## Phyrexian (16. April 2008)

Kennst du die Firma AFK? Wir haben Toaster und Ventilatoren von denen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ma der Link zu deren HP: http://www.afk-germany.de/ xD


----------



## imperatör1 (16. April 2008)

Heute neue Werbung von so nem Energy-Drink:
Jetzt neu mit Palatinase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyni-AsyRat (16. April 2008)

Wenn ich in den MC-Drive fahre... ich trau mich aber irg nie zu fragen won nun der Boss is ^^


----------



## Boomman (16. April 2008)

hmm...passiert auch wenn man ma verstärkt auf Auto Kennzeichen achtet...da taucht dann auch sowas wie [Stadt]MG 9999 (nurma als beispiel) auf...oder [Stadt]:WOW 2005...alles sowas halt...


----------



## Der-Meister (16. April 2008)

also ich hab noch keine plakete etc gesehen und auch kein mensch der wie n tauren roch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber mir is schon mal passiert, als ich kein geld für ne pizzaa hatte, dass ich nen kollegen nach einem gold gefragt hab Oo später viel mir auch o..m..g du hast den grad nach gold gefragt, nich nach nem euro Oo
soviel von mir^^


----------



## Lord Nordmann (16. April 2008)

mir geht es bei den ganzen WoW (oder Online Spielen) Abkürzungen so.

Autokennzeichen, Firmennamen und deren Abkürzungen usw. usf.

Wir sind schon krank, dass muss man mal eingestehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Nord*


----------



## Dusktumy (16. April 2008)

Ich weise mal draufhin, das es so n'nen TE schon gibt^^


----------



## comixxx (16. April 2008)

Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


grüße vom Syndikat.. ^^


----------



## Undef (16. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie geil!
made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (16. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch lustiger wärs gewesen, wenn du dem Bäcker mit nem Ticket gedroht hättest, als du keine Manakekse bekommen hast...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DocFloppy (16. April 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Ich weise mal draufhin, das es so n'nen TE schon gibt^^


Dann hättst Dir ja auch die Mühe machen können den zu verlinken

@Topic
Find das Bild übrigens geil... und das sicher nur wegen WoW.... schon übel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mein Lieblingserlebnis:


Also:
Mein Kumpel: _Sagmal was kommt bei uns nach dem Euro?_
Ich: _Hä? Wie meinst Du das?_
Er: _Na wie bei WoW, Kupfer, Silber, Gold, weißt schon... wie is das bei uns? _ (er meinte das RL *g*)
Ich: _äääähm, bei uns gibts nur Euro.... _ (ich war verwirrt)
Er: _Nee, das Dritte, Cent, Euro... aber was kommt dann?_
Ich: _Garnix!_
Er: _mh, ja eigentlich glaub hast Recht...hab jetzt nur so überlegt wie das in echt ging..._

_Nur zum Verständnis, er ist zu dem Zeitpunkt neu bei WoW gewesen und ich erklärte ihm grad 100Kupfer=1Silber/100Silber=1Gold usw. sprich, wie das geht._

tja..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJ CJ (16. April 2008)

lol ich muss mir auch mal manakekse bestelln XD

 aber des mit dem bezahlen hab ich auch ab und an mal das ich frag wieviel g des kostet ^^

sonst noch nix größeres aufegfallen


scheiß suchtis XD


----------



## comixxx (16. April 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> Noch lustiger wärs gewesen, wenn du dem Bäcker mit nem Ticket gedroht hättest, als du keine Manakekse bekommen hast...^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was mich grad selbst verwundert , wo ich nochmal an die Scene denke : Ich hab Manakekse verlangt ,
er hat mir (die eigentlich gewollten ) Mandelkekse gegeben . Ergo , er wußte was ich eigentlich wollte .
Hätte nicht `n WoW-Fremder erstmal gestutzt und nachgefragt? *grübel* 

btw : meine Aussprache is schon klar und deutlich ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (16. April 2008)

Als mein Freund bei mir war und sich meine Gitarre geschnappt hat um darauf zu spielen meinte ich zu ihm:

Spiel lieber nicht die is verskillt (dabei meinte ich verstimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Die Mitarbeiter meines Arbeitgebers bekommen Prozente bei der Kantine eines ortsansässigen Möbelhauses. Dort arbeitet eine kleine, ein wenig korpulente und sehr resolute Dame mit gewissen Eigenheiten... So hat sie einem von uns teure Schokolade aufgeschwatzt, und als der dann hinterher zu ihr meinte, die schmecke nicht, hat sie gesagt: "Ja, weiß ich." Einem anderen Kollegen hat sie mitgeteilt, er sehe genau wie ihre Schwester aus. Beim nächsten Besuch hat sie ihn aber nicht wiedererkannt. Wenn man mal eine Weile nicht da war, brüllt sie durch die ganzen Laden: "Ah, auch mal wieder da? Sie waren aber schon lange nicht mehr hier." Und ähnliche Geschichten.

Insofern hat es sich eingebürgert, die gute Dame als Kampfgnom zu titulieren oder, was weitaus besser passt: Den ENDBOSS. Wenn man an der vorbei ist, hat man die Kantineninstanz geschafft und kann sich dem Loot zuwenden: Ein Teller voll Kantinenessen.


----------



## Ronas (16. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Die Mitarbeiter meines Arbeitgebers bekommen Prozente bei der Kantine eines ortsansässigen Möbelhauses. Dort arbeitet eine kleine, ein wenig korpulente und sehr resolute Dame mit gewissen Eigenheiten... So hat sie einem von uns teure Schokolade aufgeschwatzt, und als der dann hinterher zu ihr meinte, die schmecke nicht, hat sie gesagt: "Ja, weiß ich." Einem anderen Kollegen hat sie mitgeteilt, er sehe genau wie ihre Schwester aus. Beim nächsten Besuch hat sie ihn aber nicht wiedererkannt. Wenn man mal eine Weile nicht da war, brüllt sie durch die ganzen Laden: "Ah, auch mal wieder da? Sie waren aber schon lange nicht mehr hier." Und ähnliche Geschichten.
> 
> Insofern hat es sich eingebürgert, die gute Dame als Kampfgnom zu titulieren oder, was weitaus besser passt: Den ENDBOSS. Wenn man an der vorbei ist, hat man die Kantineninstanz geschafft und kann sich dem Loot zuwenden: Ein Teller voll Kantinenessen.


<3 made my day


btw: geile signa


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. April 2008)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/acdrobertson/.../OMG%20van1.jpg

OMG xD naja hab ich im netz gefunden aber ich find es geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (16. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Made my Day lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (16. April 2008)

ich wunder mich grad ob ich mit einem Firmennamen wie "imba" mehr Absatz machen würde
weil es positive Assoziationen bei WoW-Spielern weckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

Vielleicht . Aber echt lustige sachen werden hier gepostet GOGOGO weiter so.
Edit: ja ich hab die zweite seite eröffnet


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. April 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> ich wunder mich grad ob ich mit einem Firmennamen wie "imba" mehr Absatz machen würde
> weil es positive Assoziationen bei WoW-Spielern weckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Machen wir nen contest xD wer findet zuerst ne firma mit dem namen imba  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (16. April 2008)

IMBA 

Ist ein Institut. So, wo bleibt mein Keks?


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

mist zu langsam


----------



## Zhou Tai (16. April 2008)

woher wusstets du das ? abeitest du dort?


----------



## Equ (16. April 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> IMBA
> 
> Ist ein Institut. So, wo bleibt mein Keks?




WTF?
Da haste aber schnell was gefunden :>


----------



## Minati (16. April 2008)

OMG 

Google ist mein Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wo bleiben die Kekse?


----------



## mumba (16. April 2008)

Hatte heut morgen in der Früh, zusammen mit meiner Mum, Gelbe Säcke zur Sammelstelle gebracht.
Jedenfalls war in einem ein Loch und Zeugs is rausgefallen. Sagte ich zu meiner Mutter: "Gugg ma, da fallen Item raus, loote die ma bitte auf" ... OMG, langsam bekomm ich Angst vor mir selbst.

Das mit dem nach Gold fragen is ja schon Standard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (16. April 2008)

*mampf* Hab keine Kekse mehr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab sie aufgegessen sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henner3k (16. April 2008)

Phyrexian schrieb:


> Kennst du die Firma AFK? Wir haben Toaster und Ventilatoren von denen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hrhrhr... 

Ich glaube, son AFK-Ventilator träumt sich zeitweis im Sommer jeder wowler herbei.. noch cooler wäre allerdings ne Sanitärfirma namens afk... dann würde AFKlo endlich wirklich sinn machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß,
Henner


----------



## Ashnaeb (16. April 2008)

Lol, super Thread!

DMG-AG find ich wirklich geil.

btw: Gold und Geld verwechsel ich ständig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crescent (16. April 2008)

als ich mit zwei freunden eragon gesehen hab, haben wir recht bald angefangen, den film in wow-manier zu kommentieren, wie z.b. wenn der held zum ersten mal magie einsetzt und das alles von einer tollen lichtshow begleitet wird... wir drei wie aus einem mund "lvl up" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja und so sachen wie "netherdrache" ist ja klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haben uns königlich amüsiert.


----------



## Henner3k (16. April 2008)

Auch hier nochmal... was es ned alles gibt: 

FTW

Will auch keine Kekse, n heisser Kaffe mit viel Milch reicht mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gogo, 
mehr pics pls !

Gruß,
Henner


----------



## Trayz (16. April 2008)

ach ihr seit doch alles naps.. =D

http://www.nap-automotive.de/

^^

da ich des mit dem link umbennen nicht kann, kann mir das jemand ja gleich mal erklären ^^


----------



## Wynd (16. April 2008)

mir geht es ganz oft bei *autokennzeichen* so. ich fahre 30 min. bis ins büro und dabei stolpert man ja ständig über kürzel wie SW, HP, BB, OG, DM, usw.

PS: wenn ich zu lange aufbleibe und zocke und/oder mich sehr auf etwas ingame fixiere (ruf steigern, etc.) dann träume ich manchmal sogar von WoW. das ist sehr verwirrend und kann hier so nicht in worte gefasst werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Deadlift (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste die werden irgendwo produziert und verteilt....


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist echt mal mega nice! xD


----------



## G0dlik3 (16. April 2008)

Das hier wurde aus WC3 bzw WoW bzw aus Onlinegames übernommen:

http://www.manapotions.com/


----------



## Henner3k (16. April 2008)

Der Bus ist ja sooo geil... stellt Euch mal vor, morgens 7 Uhr, ihr freut euch auf 2 Wochen snowboarden ( oder was auch immer ihr gerne im Urlaub macht ) und wartet auf die Ankunft eures klimatisierten Reisegefährtes und dann kommt DIESER Bus und ihr wisst, ihr verbringt die nächsten ca 8 Stunden darin und ALLE Wow-affinen Menschen auf der Autobahn lachen sich kaputt, wenn sie Euch sehen ...

Da hilft nur noch irgendwo verstecken^^


----------



## comixxx (16. April 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> mir geht es ganz oft bei *autokennzeichen* so. ich fahre 30 min. bis ins büro und dabei stolpert man ja ständig über kürzel wie SW, HP, BB, OG, DM, usw.
> 
> PS: wenn ich zu lange aufbleibe und zocke und/oder mich sehr auf etwas ingame fixiere (ruf steigern, etc.) dann träume ich manchmal sogar von WoW. das ist sehr verwirrend und kann hier so nicht in worte gefasst werden
> 
> ...




geht mir genauso wie Dir..^^  
Ist schon ne Weile her , da fragte mich mein Frauchen ob ich mich an die letzte Nacht erinnern könnte ..
Ich : nein , nich wirklich .. war was ? 
Sie : Du hast mich mitten in der N8 geweckt und irgendwas gefaselt Du hättest 6 "Kristalle der Weisheit" für mich ...   omfg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich frag mich bis heute ob ich Ihr damit unbewußt was mitteilen wollte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



olololol! Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Henner3k (16. April 2008)

Ok, ist ein bissl Offtopic, ABER:

wollt eben mal nach noob googlen, ob ich was schönes finde und bin auf DAS HIER gestoßen... bin teilweise fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen, meien Kollegen gucken immer noch n bissl komisch ^^

Gruß,
Henner


----------



## Puddingfee (16. April 2008)

an der vollen supermarktschlange vor der kasse wünsch ich mir immer nen massen-fear..um dann mit gold zu bezahlen...


----------



## Arido (16. April 2008)

Henner3k schrieb:


> Ok, ist ein bissl Offtopic, ABER:
> 
> wollt eben mal nach noob googlen, ob ich was schönes finde und bin auf DAS HIER gestoßen... bin teilweise fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen, meien Kollegen gucken immer noch n bissl komisch ^^
> 
> ...



Klasse! ..und das Zitat: 
"Noob, derdiedas (engl. "The handtuch") 

Hierbei sprechen wir von Personen, denen es schlichtweg unmöglich ist, Dinge in der Onlinewelt richtig zu tun. Das macht dann aber letztendlich doch keinen Sinn. 

*Statistisch gesehen kommen die meisten Noobs früher oder später ins sibirische Straflager Krasnoobsk.*"

oO, ob die da einen DSL-Anschluß haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

Stand neulich an der Bushaltestelle und habe mich tierisch gelangweilt... Da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, ein paar Omas zu farmen und die Handtaschen zu looten. Leider sind in dem Augenblick so grün-weiße Schlachtwachen aufgetaucht und haben mich mitgenommen. Nun stehe ich an der Haltestelle und warte drauf, dass die Omas respawnen. Störend ist nur diese weiße Jacke, bei der einem die Hände auf den Rücken gebunden werden.


----------



## Fumacilla (16. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Stand neulich an der Bushaltestelle und habe mich tierisch gelangweilt... Da bin ich auf die Idee gekommen, ein paar Omas zu farmen und die Handtaschen zu looten. Leider sind in dem Augenblick so grün-weiße Schlachtwachen aufgetaucht und haben mich mitgenommen. Nun stehe ich an der Haltestelle und warte drauf, dass die Omas respawnen. Störend ist nur diese weiße Jacke, bei der einem die Hände auf den Rücken gebunden werden.




muhahaha..... köstlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo-06 (16. April 2008)

Firma Namens Imba gibts scho,irgendwas mit kühlungen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> geht mir genauso wie Dir..^^
> Ist schon ne Weile her , da fragte mich mein Frauchen ob ich mich an die letzte Nacht erinnern könnte ..
> Ich : nein , nich wirklich .. war was ?
> Sie : Du hast mich mitten in der N8 geweckt und irgendwas gefaselt Du hättest 6 "Kristalle der Weisheit" für mich ...   omfg
> ...




ja das frage ich mich auch gerade^^ erst recht 6^^

hättest gesagt stab oder so was ok^^

aber is geil echt

will mehr lesen^^


----------



## Nesnah (16. April 2008)

Letztens meinte ne freundin sie müsse noch mal schnell zur bank wollte sie fragen ob sie zur sparkasse oder volksbank gehen wollte aber gesagt habe ich "zur aldor oder seher bank?" Gott sei dank zockt sie auch WoW und konnte sich kaum vor lachen einkriegen.


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Letztens meinte ne freundin sie müsse noch mal schnell zur bank wollte sie fragen ob sie zur sparkasse oder volksbank gehen wollte aber gesagt habe ich "zur aldor oder seher bank?" Gott sei dank zockt sie auch WoW und konnte sich kaum vor lachen einkriegen.




naja ich glaube das es besser gewesen wäre, wenn sie nicht spielen würde, weil dann wäre der gesichstausdruck bestimmt zu geil gewesen^^


----------



## Móloch (16. April 2008)

des mit meiner freundin habe ich auch ewig,vor allem morgens wenn sie wach wird XD dann fasel ich immer so nen dreck wie " schatz dein mana ist leer " oder so nen driss XD

naja mit dem gold des ist glaube ich bei jedem mittlerweile so, letztens zu besuch bei meiner mutter, hatte grade kein money dabei und wollte zum mc´s, habe ich sie auch nach gold gefragt...omg wie die geguckt hat ^^


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (16. April 2008)

ich hatte schon mal nen sehr fragwürdigen moment mit meinem geschichte lehrer. . .

der typ erzählt igrendwas vom 16. jahrhundert, und nachdem es schon 6te stunde war lag ich auf dem tisch und glotzte auf die uhr, weil ich endlich heim wollte.
auf einmal schnapp ich nen wortfetzten meines geschichte lehrers auf: bla. . . .Religiöse instanz. . .bla bla
Ich, in den gedanken sowieso schon bei raid am abend, schrei zu nem kollen, der schräg vor mir sitzt: ey da gehn wir heute abend heroisch rein
mein geschichte lehrer schaut mich an uns sagt: bernhard, mein lieber, hier handelt es sich nicht um keine 5er instanz, die ist ein 25er raid mid elendig langer vorquest!

die ganze klasse schwieg und dachten sich: "is der jezt komplett verrückt?!"

ich und 2 andre die WoW spielen haben inklusive lehrer den totalen lachkrampf bekommen. . .jaja war schon ganz lustig .. . und seit daher laufen bei uns in geschichte ständig WoW bezogene sprüche, echt witzig xD

auch nett finde ich, dass die gilde meines professors noch in kara hängt ^^


----------



## Scribble_Kid (16. April 2008)

Für alle unter uns die hart Arbeiten müssen und die dies interessiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manapotions (Energy Drinks)

Und bevor jemand schreit das soll keine Werbung sein ich denke nur das passt zum Thema. WoW im realen Leben.


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

Móloch schrieb:


> des mit meiner freundin habe ich auch ewig,vor allem morgens wenn sie wach wird XD dann fasel ich immer so nen dreck wie " schatz dein mana ist leer " oder so nen driss XD
> 
> naja mit dem gold des ist glaube ich bei jedem mittlerweile so, letztens zu besuch bei meiner mutter, hatte grade kein money dabei und wollte zum mc´s, habe ich sie auch nach gold gefragt...omg wie die geguckt hat ^^


du sagst das zu ihr oder sie zu dir nachdem... ach will nicht weiter drauf eingehen^^




waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal nen sehr fragwürdigen moment mit meinem geschichte lehrer. . .
> 
> der typ erzählt igrendwas vom 16. jahrhundert, und nachdem es schon 6te stunde war lag ich auf dem tisch und glotzte auf die uhr, weil ich endlich heim wollte.
> auf einmal schnapp ich nen wortfetzten meines geschichte lehrers auf: bla. . . .Religiöse instanz. . .bla bla
> ...



wie geil ist das denn? so einen lehrer will ich auch haben^^


----------



## Der-Meister (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal nen sehr fragwürdigen moment mit meinem geschichte lehrer. . .
> 
> der typ erzählt igrendwas vom 16. jahrhundert, und nachdem es schon 6te stunde war lag ich auf dem tisch und glotzte auf die uhr, weil ich endlich heim wollte.
> auf einmal schnapp ich nen wortfetzten meines geschichte lehrers auf: bla. . . .Religiöse instanz. . .bla bla
> ...


das ja ma genial, will auch so lehrer haben, dann kann ich den endlich mal richtig erklären warum ich keine ha's hab, zuspät komme oda manchma während des unterrichts fast einschlafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (16. April 2008)

Joa den lehrer konnt ich vorher nie ausstehen, aber jetzt is es echt gemütlich geworden xD


----------



## chocolategirl05 (16. April 2008)

Ich war mal mit meiner freundin unterwegs und da wo wir hin wollten musste man so ne art zirkel durchlaufen der so nach unten ging also nen blöder Umweg und für nen Bruchteil einer Sekunde kam mir der Gedanke, dass ich ja da runter levitieren kann (spiele Priester) und sie ärmste aber den blöden Weg lang laufen muss. Danach dachte ich "omg bin ich bescheuert! wie hätte das wohl ausgesehen wenn ich da wirklich runtergesprungen wäre!!"
und ein ander mal war ich im Auto mit Freunden unterwegs und wir sind an einem See vorbeigefahren und da hatte ich auch ganz kurz den Impuls da ne Angel reinzuwerfen (geht natürlich in echt auch aber bei mir war WOW-bezogen).
und eigentlich bin ich gar kein großer suchti, hab nur mal immer Phasenwo ich recht viele spiele und dann wieder ne Zeitlang gar nich.
LG


----------



## Uranius (16. April 2008)

Scribble_Kid schrieb:


> Für alle unter uns die hart Arbeiten müssen und die dies interessiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WTF?
Wie geil.
Haben will.
Gleich ein Jahrespack.


----------



## derpainkiller (16. April 2008)

Passiert nem Freund von mir immer öfters dass er statt Euro nicht Geld oder so sagt sondern Gold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (16. April 2008)

Henner3k schrieb:


> Ok, ist ein bissl Offtopic, ABER:
> 
> wollt eben mal nach noob googlen, ob ich was schönes finde und bin auf DAS HIER gestoßen... bin teilweise fast vom Stuhl gefallen vor lachen, meien Kollegen gucken immer noch n bissl komisch ^^
> 
> ...




made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg


----------



## Timewarp85 (16. April 2008)

Ey, wie geil isn der Thread hier?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr davon Bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. Frage auch öfter mal nach Gold usw. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## catweazlemac (16. April 2008)

In meiner Startphase als WOW-Blümchenpflücker bin ich eines Tages mit meiner Frau und Hunden bei uns durch die Felder gewandert.
Irgendwann hab ich meiner Frau voller Inbrunst ein: " Schau mal, da wächst Golddorn" zugeworfen. Die hat mich danach ziemlich seltsam angesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cat


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

Uranius schrieb:


> WTF?
> Wie geil.
> Haben will.
> Gleich ein Jahrespack.



naja die potions sind ja sehr klein und dann für 20 $ ? ne danke. ausserdem habe ich vor ca 1-2 monaten gelesen inner zeitschrift, das die nicht nach übersee verschifft werden. also können wir leider noch warten müssen. will aber nicht wissen was der spaß dann hier kosten wird. obwohl, ich glaube im schrank oder somwürde sich das gut machen^^


----------



## Megatherion (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bft steht für Bundesverband freier Tankstellen, Wow-Spieler denken wohl eher an die Instanz Black Fathom Tiefen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## clarence_666 (16. April 2008)

also ich hatt nen traum in dem ich ein bulliger großer taure war und meine freundin eine bildhübsche freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir waren auch in dem traum zusammen als ich dann aufgewacht bin hab ich mich warum ich ein taure bin ich mein bei meiner freundin hat das hin gehauen aber bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightseed (16. April 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Wir sind schon krank, dass muss man mal eingestehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nö, wenn man skated oder bmx fährt sieht man auch nur neue hindernisse bzw auch abkürzungen von verschiedenen sachen^^


----------



## Paladom (16. April 2008)

Mich kotzt es immer ein wenig an, wenn mich Leute fragen: "Weißt du, wie man zum Bollwerk kommt?" Sowas blödes, dabei stehen auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel genug Schilder herum!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit die Gildies auch nach Hause finden gibt es seit Patch 2.4 auch diese Schilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und für alle die wieder Bock auf Rechtschreibflames haben und sich wundern, warum die Deutschen verblöden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bilder zum vergrößern anklicken)

Als Berufskraftfahrer kommt man viel rum. Ich sehe andauern sowas

Edit: Sorry, habe den Regzwang aufgehoben. Ganz vergessen.


----------



## clarence_666 (16. April 2008)

um meinen beitrag mal zu korriegieren: 
also ich hatt nen traum in dem ich ein bulliger großer taure war und meine freundin eine bildhübsche blutelfe  wir waren auch in dem traum zusammen als ich dann aufgewacht bin hab ich mich dann nur gefragt  warum ich ein taure bin ich mein bei meiner freundin hat das hin gehauen aber bei mir ?????


----------



## Kykosott (16. April 2008)

Ausschnitt aus einem Gespräch zwischen mir und meinem Freund:
[...]
Er: Welche Schuhgröße ist das? (er zeigte auf meine Schuhe)
Ich: Level 43 (meinte eigentlich Schuhgröße 43  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Er: lol xD atomrofl usw...

mfg


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

clarence_666 schrieb:


> also ich hatt nen traum in dem ich ein bulliger großer taure war und meine freundin eine bildhübsche freundin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





ich hoffe für dich das sie kein wow spielt bzw hier im forum aktiv ist^^




die schilder aus dem tread drunter sind aber mal geil^^ musste bei bw am besten noch ein schild rüber anbringen z.b. shattrath oder so, mal gucken wieviele das dann checken^^


----------



## Paladom (16. April 2008)

Katiska schrieb:


> die schilder aus dem tread drunter sind aber mal geil^^ musste bei bw am besten noch ein schild rüber anbringen z.b. shattrath oder so, mal gucken wieviele das dann checken^^



Wollte da nix hinzufaken, außer dem Möchtegernwasserzeichen. Diese Schilder gibt es wirklich


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Wollte da nix hinzufaken, außer dem Möchtegernwasserzeichen. Diese Schilder gibt es wirklich


ja meine ja sollste real da anbringen^^
aber ich meine diese strasse gibt es bei uns auch^^


----------



## Adonde (16. April 2008)

Busunternehmen in der nähe heißt Brs ...ich dachte direkt : Lower oder Upper Blackrockspire ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (16. April 2008)

Katiska schrieb:


> ja meine ja sollste real da anbringen^^
> aber ich meine diese strasse gibt es bei uns auch^^



Ahso, naja im Vorbeifahren recht schwierig ^^. Zum Bollwerk müsste aus Bochum sein. Die Gildenstraße irgendwo im Münsterland.


----------



## Katiska (16. April 2008)

Paladom schrieb:


> Ahso, naja im Vorbeifahren recht schwierig ^^. Zum Bollwerk müsste aus Bochum sein. Die Gildenstraße irgendwo im Münsterland.


jetzt weisste bescheid, immer was dabei haben an equip und dann kurz anhalten^^


----------



## Redtim (16. April 2008)

also mir is das auch mal in der schule aufgefallen,  mahcn gerade Dreick (also wiederholung) und die Kongruent sätze die abkürzungen da alls, da gisb sss, wsw und WSS 
naja und meine sprache hat sch auch evrändert, anstadt einfahc nurnoch zulachen oder zuschmunzel sag ich andauret LOL^^


----------



## moorhuhnxx (16. April 2008)

cooler thraed...spotan fällt mir leider nix ein...vieleicht später


----------



## Cazor (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spash (16. April 2008)

das schlimmste war das hier bei mir, bin nichtsahnend durch münchen mit dem auto gefahren und dann das!^^
Ich mein das logo is schon ziehmlich ähnlich mit der weltkarte ect...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mompster (16. April 2008)

Es gibt da eine Firma namens "Freudenberg Dichtungs-und Schwingungstechnik"... Firmenintern wird die FDS abgekürzt... Jedes Mal denke ich Festung der Stürme, wenn mal wieder ne Mail von denen reinflattert...


----------



## rofldiepofl (16. April 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> mir geht es ganz oft bei *autokennzeichen* so. ich fahre 30 min. bis ins büro und dabei stolpert man ja ständig über kürzel wie SW, HP,* BB*, OG, DM, usw.
> 
> PS: wenn ich zu lange aufbleibe und zocke und/oder mich sehr auf etwas ingame fixiere (ruf steigern, etc.) dann träume ich manchmal sogar von WoW. das ist sehr verwirrend und kann hier so nicht in worte gefasst werden
> 
> ...



Ja ja mein Kennzeichen hat auch BB^^ Ich seh auch manchmal Autos mit BT oder so...


----------



## Schnatti (16. April 2008)

Meine Freundin hat mir erzählt sie leide unter Heuschnupfen und deshalb sei sie nur am niesen. Meine antwort darauf war: " Ja ich hab auch Heuschnupfen aber dieses Jahr ist es noch nicht * geproct* bei mir "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ups 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (16. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur genial^^


----------



## Jarodin (16. April 2008)

Die Lokalisierung macht auch nicht vorm Reallife halt.

Die Apotheke bei uns in der Stadt heisst Unterstadt, ein Schild davor wirbt ganz frech für die Medizinmarke Stratholm.

Hab mich erstmal weggeroflt xD

Ansonsten gäbe es da noch mehr RL-Äquivalenzen zu Imba:
www.imba.de


----------



## dunklesapostel (16. April 2008)

So was kann passieren, ich zB kam ,als ich in der Innenstadt war,auf die geniale Idee per Ruhestein zurückzufahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder Leute die richtig süchtig sind auf Sachen wie:
"Meinen Oma ist gestern gestorben."
mit:
"Und was hat sie gedroppt?"
antworten-.- ab da is es dann nicht mehr lustich oder vlt doch xD


----------



## Spash (16. April 2008)

Meine alte Lehrerin hatte auch WoW gespielt, jedenfalls steh ich mit n paar anderen Leuten n bisschen weiter weg und unterhalten uns über PoWi, genauer gesagt über die Deutsche Kommunistische Partei, abgekürzt DKP jedenfalls reden wir permanent über DKP und die Frau schaut uns die ganze Zeit so dämlich an und hält uns für due totalen Suchtkrüppel^^


----------



## Prenne (16. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> geht mir genauso wie Dir..^^
> Ist schon ne Weile her , da fragte mich mein Frauchen ob ich mich an die letzte Nacht erinnern könnte ..
> Ich : nein , nich wirklich .. war was ?
> Sie : Du hast mich mitten in der N8 geweckt und irgendwas gefaselt Du hättest 6 "Kristalle der Weisheit" für mich ...   omfg
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

made may day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wu-san (16. April 2008)

Eine gute Freundin von mir hat mir beim letzten mal im DM das 2. Fläschchen von rechts in die Hand gedrückt. Mit den Worten: "Als Verstärkerschami wird Dich das nicht so sehr tendieren, aber als WoWler ein Muss." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.duschdas.de/


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

tut mir leid, hab noch lachkrampf, deswegen s lange gedauert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einige sachen kommen mir bekannt vor, wie z.b. autoschilder oder auch mein blödes gefasel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal nen sehr fragwürdigen moment mit meinem geschichte lehrer. . .
> 
> der typ erzählt igrendwas vom 16. jahrhundert, und nachdem es schon 6te stunde war lag ich auf dem tisch und glotzte auf die uhr, weil ich endlich heim wollte.
> auf einmal schnapp ich nen wortfetzten meines geschichte lehrers auf: bla. . . .Religiöse instanz. . .bla bla
> ...



hehe... ganz genauso auch erlebt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... naja, fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (16. April 2008)

War letztens mit nem Kollegen in der City, da sind wir an nem fliegenden Händler vorbeigekommen der Lederzeugs angepriesen hat. 

Ungefähr so:
"Hochwertige lederwaren zu günstigen Preisen" usw.

Was rutscht mir da raus wo wir dran vorbeigehen!

Du meinst der hat auch epics  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kollege ist zusammengebrochen vor lachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> War letztens mit nem Kollegen in der City, da sind wir an nem fliegenden Händler vorbeigekommen der Lederzeugs angepriesen hat.
> 
> Ungefähr so:
> "Hochwertige lederwaren zu günstigen Preisen" usw.
> ...


omfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (16. April 2008)

hey das mit dem geschi lehrer is ja echt ewig geil wenn das wahr ist xD


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> hey das mit dem geschi lehrer is ja echt ewig geil wenn das wahr ist xD


jep, dann macht deutsch gleich viel mehr spaß^^


----------



## Aregor (16. April 2008)

Also mir Ist letztens Der "Kodo-Verleih" über den weg gefahren^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem wohnen bei mir in der Umgebung  zwei alte menschen die "Garr" und "Kern" heißen....direkt im gleichen haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (16. April 2008)

Und ich Raide jeden Tag die Schule mit Stift und Papier >,<!


----------



## Laxera (16. April 2008)

ich sag nur: geh auf ne wirtschaftsschule oder an die uni, da gibt es das fach BWL (betriebswirtschaftlehre) diese abkürzung ist aber in WOW für das BlackWingLair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Aregor schrieb:


> Also mir Ist letztens Der "Kodo-Verleih" über den weg gefahren^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hehe

Meine Nachtbarn haben nur normale namen... 

trotzdem wär ein "hans Illidan" schon lustich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (16. April 2008)

Thranduilo schrieb:


> hey das mit dem geschi lehrer is ja echt ewig geil wenn das wahr ist xD




ja is wahr, und heute hab ich erfahren, dass er jetzt schon gruul down hat xD
nja ganz witziger kerl,
er heißt manfred und kommt aus oberösterreich, die restlichen daten darf ich wohl wegen datenschutz nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also falls wer so einen in der gilde hat, mal fragen was der beruflich macht, und dann bei mir melden^^

weil er will mir nicht erzählen, auf welchem server er spielt xD


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> ich sag nur: geh auf ne wirtschaftsschule oder an die uni, da gibt es das fach BWL (betriebswirtschaftlehre) diese abkürzung ist aber in WOW für das BlackWingLair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leider kennen die abkürzungen auchnicht jeder... also die englischen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

trotzdem lustich^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ja is wahr, und heute hab ich erfahren, dass er jetzt schon gruul down hat xD
> nja ganz witziger kerl,
> er heißt manfred und kommt aus oberösterreich, die restlichen daten darf ich wohl wegen datenschutz nicht sagen
> 
> ...


ja, sag ma, welcher server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (16. April 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> ja, sag ma, welcher server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ja er will mir ja nicht sagen wo er zockt, falls die beschreibung auf einen eurer gildenfreunde diese beschreibung zutrifft unbedingt melden ich möcht ihm mal ingame anschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ja er will mir ja nicht sagen wo er zockt, falls die beschreibung auf einen eurer gildenfreunde diese beschreibung zutrifft unbedingt melden ich möcht ihm mal ingame anschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


schreib mir pls ma ne pm mit dem server und name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salavora (16. April 2008)

*g* einfach nur klasse hier!!!

Spaß mit Proggen:
Derzeit arbeite ich mich durch ne ganze Reihe Bezeichnungen durch um zu finden, was ich für mein Prog brauche und steupere ständig über irgendwelche Wörte, die ich entweder falsch lese oder zu denen mir als erstes ein WOW zusammenhang einfällt. 
z.b:

-Kennzahlen im Gegnerischen Kennzahlen Monitor
--> statt ...Generischen...
Berechtigungsobjekt für SVB
--> Wo haben die den Schlüssel für den SVB Zugang her?
-... für Kennzahlen in KPI-Watchlist
--> Nettes addon, kann das auch meine Crits überwachen?

CU


----------



## chocolategirl05 (16. April 2008)

dunklesapostel schrieb:


> So was kann passieren, ich zB kam ,als ich in der Innenstadt war,auf die geniale Idee per Ruhestein zurückzufahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die idee hatte ich auch schon mal, besonders wenn ich mal keinen bock hab 1,5 stunden durch die gegend zu fahren, tausend mal umsteigen usw. wenn ich eh schon müde bin und nen schweren rucksack voller bücher hab. allerdings kam mir dann auch gleich die idee, dass ich den ruhestein dann ja erstmal dahin schleppen müsste wo ich hin will und der is ganz schön schwer und wir haben keine riiiiiiiesen taschen wo Elekks, Pferde, Widder, Drachen, Pets, essen, irgendwelche Zähne, häute, leder usw. reinpassen und wir sind auch nich so stark das alles zu tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Und als ich das mal einer Freundin erzählt habe meinte die "du wohnst ja auch nicht in nem Gasthaus" und damit hat sie recht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Salavora schrieb:


> *g* einfach nur klasse hier!!!
> 
> Spaß mit Proggen:
> Derzeit arbeite ich mich durch ne ganze Reihe Bezeichnungen durch um zu finden, was ich für mein Prog brauche und steupere ständig über irgendwelche Wörte, die ich entweder falsch lese oder zu denen mir als erstes ein WOW zusammenhang einfällt.
> ...


hehe



chocolategirl05 schrieb:


> die idee hatte ich auch schon mal, besonders wenn ich mal keinen bock hab 1,5 stunden durch die gegend zu fahren, tausend mal umsteigen usw. wenn ich eh schon müde bin und nen schweren rucksack voller bücher hab. allerdings kam mir dann auch gleich die idee, dass ich den ruhestein dann ja erstmal dahin schleppen müsste wo ich hin will und der is ganz schön schwer und wir haben keine riiiiiiiesen taschen wo Elekks, Pferde, Widder, Drachen, Pets, essen, irgendwelche Zähne, häute, leder usw. reinpassen und wir sind auch nich so stark das alles zu tragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*gg* mehr fällt mir nicht ein xD



waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ja er will mir ja nicht sagen wo er zockt, falls die beschreibung auf einen eurer gildenfreunde diese beschreibung zutrifft unbedingt melden ich möcht ihm mal ingame anschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gleich kommts raus, entweder, wir reden von dem gleichem lehrer oder, die spielen ind er selben gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killsprought (16. April 2008)

also ich kiann nur eins sagen einfach nur geil ^^ kommt bei mir auch vor heute in mathe hat meine lehrerin was geschwafelt von wegen quadratische formeln oder so... ich schlaf so, hör auf einma " und wenn ihr noch das bwl macht is das schön" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich musste so loslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beturion (16. April 2008)

ts gespräch nach irgendeiner 5er ini!wir 5 (freunde aus dortmund):

m: ey lass ma mcdoof raiden!  <<<pala
a1: jo ihc zapp die bedienung und schleich mich in die küche! <<na was wohl^^
m2:jo und wenn der ladenleiter kommt tank ich den an und zieh den raus
m: wer probs hat,kein thema ich halt mich im hintergrund und heile!

....


in mcdoof dann
m:ey a1 was nu mit zapp hier?die alte taumelt immer noch nicht!


das gleich dann in der disse.....lass ma die kellnerin raiden vllt droppt die ein episches alkoholisches getränk


gestern abend aus spaß im ts:

m:so ich will auf nen englisch sprachigen server neuanfangen und muss englsich sprechen!
a: na und?
m: then i have to talk nicht in german sondern in english!
a: a ok i understand deine sprache now
....


wir haben uns tot gelacht


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Killsprought schrieb:


> also ich kiann nur eins sagen einfach nur geil ^^ kommt bei mir auch vor heute in mathe hat meine lehrerin was geschwafelt von wegen quadratische formeln oder so... ich schlaf so, hör auf einma " und wenn ihr noch das bwl macht is das schön"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tztz, durch lachen den sonst ruhigen (todesstille) Untericht mit deinem Lachen zu vermiesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schande über dich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (16. April 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> Gleich kommts raus, entweder, wir reden von dem gleichem lehrer oder, die spielen ind er selben gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie? ich weiß ja nicht wie der ingame heißt, er kommt auf jeden fall aus oberösterreich


----------



## Alhimir (16. April 2008)

Tjaja wir ham bei uns in der Nähe nen Friseurladen namens Imba...der Inhaber heißt wohl mit Nachnamen so...mhh...imba als nachname..hätte was


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

so, jetzt habt ihrs geschafft, muss mir jetzt nen neuen comp kaufen, weil ich mich totgelacht hab und die mussten mich im krankenhaus wiederbeleben... gottseidank hattense noch nen priester, der gerade nichts zu tuhn hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wo soll ich den dann ins krankenzimmer reinstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> wie? ich weiß ja nicht wie der ingame heißt, er kommt auf jeden fall aus oberösterreich



an welcher schule unterrichtet der


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> wie? ich weiß ja nicht wie der ingame heißt, er kommt auf jeden fall aus oberösterreich


schade



Prenne schrieb:


> an welcher schule unterrichtet der


ja, wäre interesant


----------



## waagh_lordaeron (16. April 2008)

Der typ unterreichtet an nem BORG in oberösterreich, fällt das unter Datenschutz wenn ich sage in welchem?^^


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Alhimir schrieb:


> Tjaja wir ham bei uns in der Nähe nen Friseurladen namens Imba...der Inhaber heißt wohl mit Nachnamen so...mhh...imba als nachname..hätte was


ich werde mir überlegen, mich in Andreas Vashj o.ä. umzunennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Der typ unterreichtet an nem BORG in oberösterreich, fällt das unter Datenschutz wenn ich sage in welchem?^^



ne wir kennen ja nicht den namen und so wenige männliche borg lehrer wirds auch nicht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> Der typ unterreichtet an nem BORG in oberösterreich, fällt das unter Datenschutz wenn ich sage in welchem?^^


das ist ein offentliches forum... solange man die nachricht nicht zurückverfolgen kann isses egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Prenne schrieb:


> ne wir kennen ja nicht den namen und so wenige männliche borg lehrer wirds auch nicht geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


aber männliche, die wow spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (16. April 2008)

^^


----------



## Ematra (16. April 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Und ich Raide jeden Tag die Schule mit Stift und Papier >,<!




Allianz: http://www.allianz.de/

Sturmwind: http://www.phantastik-couch.de/marion-zimm...-sturmwind.html

Eisenschmiede: http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/telefonsho...de-1697951.html

Gnomeregan: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norbert_Bl%C3%BCm (Platzhalter)

Darnassus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_Street_Day (Platzhalter)

Exodar: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tintenfische (Platzhalter)


Horde: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horde_(Framework)

Orgrimmar: http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Ork (Platzhalter)

Sen´jin: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Netzkultur) (Platzhalter)

Donnerfels: http://www.amazon.de/Ferien-auf-Burg-Donne...g/dp/3800020793

Unterstadt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unterstadt

Silbermond: http://www.silbermond.de/


----------



## Dreadply (16. April 2008)

In der Nähe bei uns gibt es eine Klinik für psychisch Kranke da müßt ihr alle mal hin gehen.


----------



## Killsprought (16. April 2008)

jaja meine lehrerin war sowieso grad sau gammlig drauf meine klassenspacks ham vorher stifte papierkugeln etc geworfen^^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
scheis süchtis ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich aaaaaaaaaauch


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> ^^


mehr haste nicht zu sagen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Allianz: http://www.allianz.de/
> 
> Sturmwind: http://www.phantastik-couch.de/marion-zimm...-sturmwind.html
> 
> ...


coole links, dangö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (16. April 2008)

Neque schrieb:


> mehr haste nicht zu sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wollte dich eigentlich zitieren hat aber nicht gefunzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das is ja mal der Oberhammer!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Prenne schrieb:


> wollte dich eigentlich zitieren hat aber nicht gefunzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich vergebe dir... ausnahmsweiße  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackkati (16. April 2008)

Als ich bei mir durch die Stadt lief ist mir besondedrs schnell der name einer Apoteke ins auge gefallen (Bollwerk Apoteke) ^^ das hat mich schon sehr überrascht


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Blackkati schrieb:


> Als ich bei mir durch die Stadt lief ist mir besondedrs schnell der name einer Apoteke ins auge gefallen (Bollwerk Apoteke) ^^ das hat mich schon sehr überrascht


psst, nicht weitersagen, aber blizz hat das alles an kaff-apotheken abgekuckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

also ich verabschiede mich dann mal wieder, noch hausaufgaben machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
euch noch viel spaß und eine lustige, unterhaltsame und erfrischende diskusion... und bitte keine flames wegen hausaufgaben^^


----------



## Glamourgirl (16. April 2008)

ALso ich habe mich letztens gefragt in welcher tasche meines Rucksacks mein  Ruhestein wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann ist mir eingefallen das es sowas nicht im rl gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber jetzt grüble ich immer wie geil sowas wäre !!!  bist bei der arbeit fertig 
und willst nachhause weil du so ein Hunger hast schwubdiuwup du bist da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
er dürfte auch 12 stunden cd habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (16. April 2008)

Letztens im Religions Untericht:

Wir sollten ein Plakat entwerfen, wie wir unsere eigene Sekte gestalten würden, alles schön und gut, Plakat sah richtig gut aus, ich und nen Kumpel gehen nahc vorne um die "Sekte" vorzustellen, ich fange an: "Ja, also, unsere GILDE heißt,......!" Einfahc nur göttlich, waren noch 2-3 andere MMORPGler da, die es natürlich sofort verstanden haben, ich lund mein Kumpel lagen vor lachen fast aufm Bodne, der Vortrag ist ziemlich in die Hose gegangen, trotzdem ham wir noch ne 2+ gekriegt!^^


----------



## Spineshank (16. April 2008)

Einen RL Freund und ich wir zocken extrem viel wow in letzter zeit. Und letztens bei einem kleinem Fußballspiel bei uns in der Sporthalle stehen wir so in der gruppe und wir waren grad am wählen.

Dann sagte ich zu ihm: Hey nehmen wir den Michael!
Er im vollem ernst darauf: Ne der is noch zu low der hat 0 skill.

hmmm. ich glaube wir müssen öfter raus ^^


oder is mir auch mal passiert:

Meine Freundin hat sich mal wieder unendlich aufgeregt wegen irgendeiner kleinigkeit und ich sagte zu ihr:
"Mimimi, jetzt flame hier nicht so herum," und so ein zeug... irgendwie peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja aber wenn man diese begriffe häufiger verwendet wundert mich das gar nicht das man das auch mal im RL ausversehen anwendet/einem rausplatzt ^^


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (16. April 2008)

Boomman schrieb:


> hmm...passiert auch wenn man ma verstärkt auf Auto Kennzeichen achtet...da taucht dann auch sowas wie [Stadt]MG 9999 (nurma als beispiel) auf...oder [Stadt]:WOW 2005...alles sowas halt...



Na Gott sei Dank heißt Wolfsburg nicht Wolfswurg ^^


----------



## Chínín (16. April 2008)

Passt vlt nicht zum Thema aber ich schreib das hier einfach mal rein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich laber mit meinem Freund in der Schule viel und gerne über WoW und dann kam mal son Typ aus meiner Klasse an und hat gesagt "ja ich habe auch son neues heal schwert für meinen kampf pala"....

Ich hab bloß schief geguckt und mich später kaputtgelacht.

Edit: Der hatte keineAhnung von WoW der dachte der würde mich damit ärgern!


----------



## Frodolyn (16. April 2008)

Nen Prof inne Vorlesung bei uns an der Uni: "Kann mal wer dem Typen hier vorne nen Int-Buff geben, bitte`?"

Der Typ,den der Prof meinte, is nen Bodybuilder. 

Die Hälfte des Saals hat gelacht und die andere Hälfte nur dumm geguckt.


----------



## Neque neque (16. April 2008)

Frodolyn schrieb:


> Nen Prof inne Vorlesung bei uns an der Uni: "Kann mal wer dem Typen hier vorne nen Int-Buff geben, bitte`?"
> 
> Der Typ,den der Prof meinte, is nen Bodybuilder.
> 
> Die Hälfte des Saals hat gelacht und die andere Hälfte nur dumm geguckt.


hehe


----------



## DarkPerson (16. April 2008)

Kann es sein das ihr villeicht ein bisschen viel WoW spielt? Naja, egal, ich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Frodolyn du scheinst nen ziemlich coolen prof. zu haben, bei mir an der Schule sind nur irgendwelche total strenge, dumme Lehrer oder so.

Also ich verwechsel nur manchmal Geld mit Gold hab aber schonmal nach der Schule überlegt wo ich meinen Ruhestein vergessen hab und ich wollte auf nen stuhl aufmounten, mitm fahrrad klappt das schon fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Dark

Ps: Ich will mehr verrückte erlebnisse.


----------



## Blackkati (16. April 2008)

gestern zum beispiel ist mein mann von der arbeit gekommen und hat mir folgendes erzählt

*heute ist mir was komiches pasiert mein cheff hat mich gebeten was zu suchen was ich auch gemacht habe als ich es dan gefunden habe fragete mich der cheff. Wo haste das den gefunden?? ich nur das hab ich da hinten in der ecke gelootet* 

ich kann euch sagen mein mann war immer noch rot von dem vorfall


----------



## Dulle (16. April 2008)

Ein Freund von mir bei seinem Referat über Neonazis:

"ja also es wird immer gesagt, dass die am meisten in den Östlichenpestländern......usw.

muahahah erst mal schepp inne Ecke gelegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (16. April 2008)

Ich fahre während der Arbeit regelmässig durch die "Bollwerkstrasse" und wenn ich das Strassenschild "Zum Kloster" sehe denk ich auch sofort ans scharlachrote.
Nur der von mir so Geliebte Hogger-Callshop hat letztens zugemacht. Naja wahrscheinlich hat der sympathische Gnoll jetzt wieder mehr In Game zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerbäumchen (16. April 2008)

Wynd schrieb:


> mir geht es ganz oft bei *autokennzeichen* so. ich fahre 30 min. bis ins büro und dabei stolpert man ja ständig über kürzel wie SW, HP, BB, OG, DM, usw.
> 
> PS: wenn ich zu lange aufbleibe und zocke und/oder mich sehr auf etwas ingame fixiere (ruf steigern, etc.) dann träume ich manchmal sogar von WoW. das ist sehr verwirrend und kann hier so nicht in worte gefasst werden
> 
> ...



ich träum da zwar net von seh aber dan irgend wie mein interface des is wie in die netzhaut eingebrannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (16. April 2008)

ROFL DIE KARTOFFEL WAS GEILES GEFUNDEN WERS SEHEN WILL PM AN MICH!!!


----------



## Schwuuu (16. April 2008)

Lamers bus oder OMG firma^^ 
was uns seit wow so alles auffällt wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timewarp85 (16. April 2008)

> Nen Prof inne Vorlesung bei uns an der Uni: "Kann mal wer dem Typen hier vorne nen Int-Buff geben, bitte`?"



LOL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mal im ernst, manche leute die man so auf der strasse sieht würde ich am Liebsten auch mit nem Int-Buff belegen ^^

gruß Time


----------



## RazZerrR (16. April 2008)

DPS gibt es auch = Deutscher Post Service xD


----------



## chocolategirl05 (16. April 2008)

Timewarp85 schrieb:


> Aber mal im ernst, manche leute die man so auf der strasse sieht würde ich am Liebsten auch mit nem Int-Buff belegen ^^



lol haha wie wahr. bei einigen bringts aber sicher nichts, wie bei den Kriegern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. man muss also schon etwas Grundsubstanz haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Koofì (16. April 2008)

Frodolyn schrieb:


> Nen Prof inne Vorlesung bei uns an der Uni: "Kann mal wer dem Typen hier vorne nen Int-Buff geben, bitte`?"
> 
> Der Typ,den der Prof meinte, is nen Bodybuilder.
> 
> Die Hälfte des Saals hat gelacht und die andere Hälfte nur dumm geguckt.



Darauf sagt dann ein Student: "Hat sich leider kein Magier zu dieser Vl angemeldet.." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nesnah (16. April 2008)

Nen kumpel sollte ich letztens von der Arbeit abholen hab ihn gefragt wann er feierabend hat und er meinte nur ganz trocken "Naja um 18 Uhr ist invite" hab vor lachen das Handy fallen gelassen.... 

Jedesmal wenn mein chef an mir vorbei geht denk ich mir teilweise nur ... " und jetzt einen schönen hinterhalt zwischen die schulterblätter"


----------



## arachnos (16. April 2008)

morga

ihr nehmt nur die sprüche mit ins rl.
ich nehme meine ganze rasse mit ins rl, die untoten
war letztens im spital gewesen und da mussten sie mir blutdruckmessen, gut und schön kennen wir ja wie es geht, die maschine hat nur noch striche gezeigt, anstatt den blutdruck wert.

dan vor der op, EKG alles ok herz schlägt, sehr gut, dan schaue ich ganz gemütlich auf den grünen strich, ist der fürs herz, kamen keine berge mehr nur noch ein laaaaannnnnnggggger strich -.-,
ich vor der Anaesthesie-Assistent "jetzt bin ich schon wieder gestorben" der blick war herrlich von ihr 

das erste mal war vor 10 jahren, im aufwachsaal, hab alle verbindungen von mir zum EKG weggerupft, hat halt beim schlafen genervt.

obwohl ich aufgehört habe zum wow spielen will das spiel mich offensichtlich doch noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (16. April 2008)

man beachte den namen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGTHEYKILLEDKENNY (16. April 2008)

http://www.f-druck.de/
http://www.noob-it.de/agb.php
http://www.baby-blog.de/index.php/2007/04/...kinderhochstuhl
http://www.naxx.net/
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/nordend_gmbh_CH...4.024.034-1.htm
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/;art270,2138013


keine weiteren fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timewarp85 (16. April 2008)

> lol haha wie wahr. bei einigen bringts aber sicher nichts, wie bei den Kriegern tongue.gif. man muss also schon etwas Grundsubstanz haben dance.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das stimmt ^^ naja aber wenns funktionieren würde, würd ich es zumindest mal ausprobieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Time


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. April 2008)

Ich hab nen Wasserkocher von AFK und es gibt in meiner Nähe ein dorf das Eschental heißt!


----------



## Shedanhul (16. April 2008)

Van Cleef heißt Klaus und wohnt in Krefeld
http://www1.dastelefonbuch.de/?la=de&b...1&aktion=38
Jeder der Ihm seine Wipes heimzahln will^^


----------



## Talacos (16. April 2008)

An unsrer Schule dürfen die Mitglieder des Schulsanitätsdienstes (darunter ich) die Stunde gelegentlich fünf minuten früher verlassen.
In einer Religionsstunde meint also, nachdem ich dem Lehrer Bescheid gesagt habe, ich müsse früher gehen, ein Kumpel von mir (der auch wow spielt): "Lohnt ja anscheinen doch in Herste Hilfe zu skill´n!".
Quittiert wurde das von unserem Lehrer mit nem ziemlich dummen Gesichtsausdruck und von mir und drei anderen Spielern mit herzhaftem gelächter (was nicht dazu beitrug, dass unsrer Lehrer weniger blöd guckte)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerias (16. April 2008)

Was ziemlich perplex, als ich bei meiner Musterung t3 bekam. Ich hab echt nicht gerafft, was abging und hab ihn gefragt welche Klasse er spiele und wann ich des denn kriegen würde... xD.


----------



## gargoylis (16. April 2008)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Van Cleef heißt Klaus und wohnt in Krefeld
> http://www1.dastelefonbuch.de/?la=de&b...1&aktion=38
> Jeder der Ihm seine Wipes heimzahln will^^


Göttlich...bin gerade von stuhl gerutscht. Hatte mir vorgestellt wie tausende von wow´lern bei ihm vor der Hütte stehen und rabatz machen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legnal (16. April 2008)

Als vor en paar Tagen meine schwester irgendwas unverständliches zu mir sagte und als sie dann bei der Nachfrage  " Ach egal vergiss es " meinte hab ich doch echt gesagt " Dann fang doch garnicht erst an den Satz zu casten "


----------



## dt-wow (16. April 2008)

Ich bin durch wow heute aus dem Schlaf im unterricht gerissen worden.
War fast am einschlafen aufeinmal hör ich nur wer kann "Raid" erklären ^^
Ich und mein kollege haben es uns verkniffen über wow dabei zu reden, wir haben so nen bekloppten lehrer der kein spaß versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber durch sowas bleib ich wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitworth (16. April 2008)

Ich habe mal bei einer extrem langweiligen Schlossbesichtigung auf der Schlossbrücke gestanden und nach meiner Angel gekramt.
Dann fiel mir ein das ich ...
a.)nicht in SW bin und
b.)gar keine Angel habe


----------



## iron_Z (16. April 2008)

Hab mal meinen lehrer gefragt ob er mich durch physik zieht.

Außerdem war mal bei talk talk talk so ne typpin die sah aus wie nen weiblicher troll


----------



## LittelAlea (16. April 2008)

Meine jüngste Tochter (4 Jahre) meinte letztens sie würde gerne den Einkaufswagen sheepen ..... und ich dachte nur .... das geht doch garnet ^^

...  hab mich auch mal mit nem Kumpel der auch WoW spielt über nen kräftiger gebauten Mann unter halten .... er meinte nur der Mann sollte sich mal Beweglichkeit drauf zaubern lassen *gg*

LG


----------



## Xall13 (16. April 2008)

was passiert mir heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich fahr ganz normal zum training und seh ein laden namend:

*S*chaum-
*S*stoff
*C*enter

  es war wirklick so geschrieben auch mit dem fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shany (16. April 2008)

Koofì schrieb:


> Darauf sagt dann ein Student: "Hat sich leider kein Magier zu dieser Vl angemeldet.."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie? ein raid ohne mage, geht das heute noch xD


----------



## Chakkakhan01 (16. April 2008)

Ich hab meine Kollegen im Büro mal mit den versch. Klassen verglichen: einer sah wien Taure aus: groß, breit, und schulterlange haare lol

Chef war ein Magier, wegen seiner Int  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dGJojo (16. April 2008)

muss ein traumjob sein ^^ 
IMBA


----------



## Drusag (16. April 2008)

Bei uns mal in Geo..

Mein Kumpel wird ausgefragt,Lehrer schaut sein Heft an wo grade die WoW-Karte aus dem PC-Games Heft drin war,schaut dann nur kurz die Karte an und sagt "das sieht mir mal ganz nach World of Warcraft aus".Naja und als die Ausfrage nicht so wirklich gut lief hat er dann gesagt "deine Nachmittagsbeschäftigung scheint mir wohl recht eintönig zu sein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ham wir alle schön gelacht.

Und heute in Englisch hat unser Lehrer gefragt,ob jemand weiß,was "vanish" heisst..Naja is ja wohl klar,dass wir das als erste wussten xD

Joa und unser Physik-Lehrer zockt HdRO den wollen wir jetzt dann zu WoW bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja und so im RL Begriffe aus WoW zu verwenden kommt natürlich immer mal wieder vor.Schulaufgaben werden immer als Bosse bezeichnet und danach heissts dann "Man war die schwer zu legen hat ja voll viele Spezialattacken gehabt"^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (16. April 2008)

Ich war mal aufm weg zu nem Kumpel und als ich dort war kam mir die spitzen Idee ich könnte doch einfach den Ruhestein nehmen. Nun ja hat iwie nich kanz geklappt musste dann doch laufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gino1990 (16. April 2008)

Lol Leute ich kann absolut nich mehr das ist das geilste was ich je gelesen hab ich kann nicht mehr lieg echt schon am Boden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht weiter so ich glaub ich schau zu wenig auf solche sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pandur87 (16. April 2008)

Der heißt Edwin van Cleef und macht Todestechno 
http://www.myspace.com/evclive


----------



## DarkPerson (16. April 2008)

Das bei euch Lehrer zocken... habt ihr Glück, naja, gut mein Schulleiter hat GTA SA auf seinem rechner aber mit dem hab ich herzlich wenig zu tun... Will auch lehrer haben die WoW zocken, am besten ca. lvl 15 auf Mal'Ganis, ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie ich die mit meinem PvP twink abziehe und ich dafür schlechte noten kriege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Dark


----------



## Metatrom (16. April 2008)

bei mir so das üblich.

In der Stadt will ich mir was kaufen und frage wie viel *Gold* es kostet.

Oder bei einem Film ist mir schon passiert als einer gestorben ist.
Das ich meine normales TS gespräch nach einem Boss rufe.
"Da isser down!"


----------



## Chim3r4 (16. April 2008)

wir ham nen assozialen lehrer, der wahllos leute nieder machen will..
hat auf nen kumpel "eingehämmert", schaut mich an
und ich sag aus reflex:
"Scheiße, ich hab Aggro"


----------



## Terro.Rist (16. April 2008)

Ja also das mit dem träumen von wow is mir auch schon passiert. Wenn ich am Tag oft in die gleiche inze ging und lange gezockt habe, befand ich mich in der nacht in einem halbschlaf und sah die inze und wie die grp an den einfachsten bossen wipt. Und wenn dann mal ein boss down geht, dann droppt so spitzen items, das ich dann anfange zu überlegen: "hmm das kann doch gar nicht hier droppen!" und schwups bin ich wach^^ so zusagen mein abwehrmechanismus gegen albträume  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder au witzig war letztens ein Gespräch mit einem kumpel via TS:

Ich: du ich bin mal afk muss für grosse jungs!
Er: pass auf WC is auf heroisch sehr schwer... 
Ich: keine sorge ich hab meine epic klobürste mit 600dps und dem kloring als schild dabei!

und so ging das gespräch noch weiter und wir diskutierten über aoe fäkalien angriff usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kling vllt bisschen krank war aber herzhaft lustig


----------



## Clamev (16. April 2008)

Wir hatten in Mathe Die Variable M einmal mit index t und einmal mit s und dan stand an der Tafel Mt=Ms Lehrer fragt ja und was heist das?
Das is eindeutig n Noobraid wen den ihr Mt auf Ms geskillt ist


----------



## Frigobert (17. April 2008)

Hmmm, wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, bekomme ich Angst. Aber ich oute mich trotzdem: Ich bin ein DB-Mitarbeiter. Was mir vor allem Sorgen macht, ich habe auch ungefähr Größe und Statur eines Ogers - aber zum Glück sehe ich etwas besser aus (auch wenn einige Mitmenschen anderer Meinung sein mögen).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was mich allerdings wirklich stutzig macht, ist, daß sogar ER jetzt in einer anderen Branche tätig ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sua' (17. April 2008)

http://aggrowear.com/images/mc.jpg

http://www2.dastelefonbuch.de/?la=de&b...1&aktion=43


Auch nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## NightCreat (17. April 2008)

in meinem praktikum reden die ganzen zeit so elute über die firma allianz und ich als hordler denk mir dann immer das ichin ner gegnerischen basis gefangen halten werde doch ich schaff es trotzdem immer wieder um 15.00uhr i-wie abzuhauen und den ruhebus zu kriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (17. April 2008)

also autokenzeichen wie OG und SW gibts ja in Deutschland^^

mfg


----------



## Munzale (17. April 2008)

Einer der Besten Threads der letzten Zeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir passiert es ja auch manchmal dass ich "lol" sage^^

Naja, macht nur weiter so, ich muss jetzt die Küche raiden, und das ganz ohne Tank und Healer    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (17. April 2008)

Heute ist mir im Biologie-Unterricht eine Gazellen-Art mit dem Namen: "Impala" untergekommen^^, hab sodort meinem WoW/Klassen-Kamerad gezeigt und der hat es auch sofort geschnallt^^.


----------



## Elito (17. April 2008)

In meiner Stadt gibts ne "Leveling AG"... die stellt Sanitäre Anlagen her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nayenthos (17. April 2008)

Ich hatte mal so ein streit mit so einem *Korpuleteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bengel wo er gesagt hat...

Er: Du bist so Bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich:Spcc mal ab (ich meinte speck mal ab) xDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Rastas (17. April 2008)

also das rumgelolle ist schon ... hmm abartig bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber letztens hab ichs echt geschafft zu fragen was das stack bier an der tanke kostet oO


----------



## quilosa (17. April 2008)

hab gerade den katalog eines outdoor-ausstatters bekommen der weiss worum es geht :

buff


----------



## Furface (17. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> geht mir genauso wie Dir..^^
> Ist schon ne Weile her , da fragte mich mein Frauchen ob ich mich an die letzte Nacht erinnern könnte ..
> Ich : nein , nich wirklich .. war was ?
> Sie : Du hast mich mitten in der N8 geweckt und irgendwas gefaselt Du hättest 6 "Kristalle der Weisheit" für mich ...   omfg
> ...



ich bete, dass mir sowas nie passiert, denn dann wird mein frauchen garantiert zum mob. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prenne (17. April 2008)

der genialste thred ever!!!111einself


----------



## Katla (17. April 2008)

mhh bei mir gabs ne situation da sollt ich für meine ma nen karton eier kaufen, bin dann zum nächsten kioskk und meinte: Haben sie ein stack eier? - hab mich selbst erschrocken

und letztens erst musste ich mit meiner freundin big brother schaun oda wies heißt, die müssen da ja manchma so aufgaben erfüllen und meine freundin so zu mir: ey der eine typ hat echt die schwerste quest. ^^ war schon sau witzig und sie hat sich geschämt hrhr


Mfg Katla


----------



## Deuratis (17. April 2008)

Aufm Frankfurter Flughafen ist ein Poster wo drauf steht SDK, pala buffs 4tw aber das SDK heist Süd Deutsche Krankenkasse ^^


----------



## Gnasher.ww (17. April 2008)

Was mir letztes Jahr im Biergarten passierte:
Hinter uns war ein kleiner Sandkasten in einer Ecke, mit einem kleinen Sandhaufen. Beim warten auf die "Kalt-Getränke" meinte ich: "Ich geh mal kurz Bergbauen skillen da hinten ist ein Erz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch sonst droppen bei uns immer wieder WoW Sachen und Insider. Auf Partys (normalen Partys) müssen wir (meine Kumpels und ich) uns immer gut zurück halten das wir nicht zu sehr und oft von WoW quatschen. Da kriegt man manchmal echt angst.


----------



## Scred (17. April 2008)

bei mir anner schule is eine die sieht ein wenig aus wie die kleinen ratten in tirisfal


----------



## Dwarfhunter2 (17. April 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lErehQ1YzOs 

 Für nen alten hasen in WoW ein Kracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain_Chaos (17. April 2008)

Boomman schrieb:


> hmm...passiert auch wenn man ma verstärkt auf Auto Kennzeichen achtet...da taucht dann auch sowas wie [Stadt]MG 9999 (nurma als beispiel) auf...oder [Stadt]:WOW 2005...alles sowas halt...



Ich habe nen Prof der meine Diplomarbeit betreut und der hat das Nummernschild W-UW xxxx. Auch wenn das jetzt nicht WOW ist, muss ich immer daran denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (17. April 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> man beachte den namen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Murmure is aber auch gut, nicht nur cleef^^


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. April 2008)

Wir arbeiten mit einem Unternehmen zusammen, dass heisst OMG...
Meine Kollegin und ich zocken beide WoW und amüsieren uns in regelmässigen Abständen darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (17. April 2008)

Sua schrieb:


> http://aggrowear.com/images/mc.jpg
> 
> http://www2.dastelefonbuch.de/?la=de&b...1&aktion=43
> Auch nicht schlecht ^^



Bei dem unterem Link ist mir gleich ein Fehler aufgefallen! Ganz unten steht eine Frau Nehrmann-Azeroth, die ham das falsch geschrieben, das soll Nethersturm-Azeroth heißen. Ja ja diese Goblins! Für nix zu gebrauchen! Trödeln ständig mit der Post rum und die Telefonbucheinträge verhauen sie auch noch.....


----------



## Nakhkha2 (17. April 2008)

Unsere Jungs (9 & 6 Jahre) haben mit ihren Playmobilfiguren gespielt. Piraten gegen Wikinger. Auf einmal meinte der Große "Meine sind Totenkopf Elite und viel stärker als deine !"

Man hab ich blöd aus der Wäsche geglotzt....


----------



## Shrukan (17. April 2008)

WoW im realen Leben?

Da fällt mir gerade so ein dasn Kumpel seinen Char nen frei erfundenen Namen gegeben hat...

Fahre ich mit dem letztens durch die Stadt gibts einen Grill mit dem besagten Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir haben geguckt ^^


----------



## Tomtek (17. April 2008)

lool ey geiler thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mal jmd gefragt welches lvl er hat (antsatt das alter xD)


----------



## Dranosso (17. April 2008)

pala verlag 



PALADIN!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yarom (17. April 2008)

Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen, vielleicht wurde es schon gepostet, aber ich sag nur 

www.imba.de


----------



## KILLERxx0 (17. April 2008)

ne arbeitskollegin von mir sieht wie ne gnomin aus^^, klein und hässlich^^, als die bei uns in der firma angefangen hat musste ich lachen als ich die sah^^

FÜR DIE HORDE!!!


----------



## DarkPerson (17. April 2008)

Ach du scheiße, ich habe mir gerade Gedacht was mein Mathelehrer droppt wenn ich ihn mitm Pyro umhau...
Matheaufgaben oder was? Ich will keine haben!! auch nicht wenn es Legendarys sind...

Mfg Dark


----------



## Scrätcher (17. April 2008)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, ich habe mir gerade Gedacht was mein Mathelehrer droppt wenn ich ihn mitm Pyro umhau...
> Matheaufgaben oder was? Ich will keine haben!! auch nicht wenn es Legendarys sind...
> 
> Mfg Dark



Versuchs erst garnicht.... der ist ja fast Imba! Der hat doch bestimmt nen Totenschädel und wenn der dich nicht abschreckt wirst du merken das du bei dem null critten kannst! Und wenn du dann die Aggro nicht hälst wirste wohl nen Klassenwipe verursachen.


----------



## Neque neque (17. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Versuchs erst garnicht.... der ist ja fast Imba! Der hat doch bestimmt nen Totenschädel und wenn der dich nicht abschreckt wirst du merken das du bei dem null critten kannst! Und wenn du dann die Aggro nicht hälst wirste wohl nen Klassenwipe verursachen.


quatsch, ab phase 3 wechlset der in den rechnungs-modus, indem er den schaden um 25,5385% veringert und eine böse hausaufgaben-aura macht, die jeden im umkreis von 20 metern 2stunden betäubt (hausaufgaben machen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkPerson (17. April 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Versuchs erst garnicht.... der ist ja fast Imba! Der hat doch bestimmt nen Totenschädel und wenn der dich nicht abschreckt wirst du merken das du bei dem null critten kannst! Und wenn du dann die Aggro nicht hälst wirste wohl nen Klassenwipe verursachen.






Neque schrieb:


> quatsch, ab phase 3 wechlset der in den rechnungs-modus, indem er den schaden um 25,5385% veringert und eine böse hausaufgaben-aura macht, die jeden im umkreis von 20 metern 2stunden betäubt (hausaufgaben machen)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm... hat der nicht auch noch irgendwelche bösen dots und hots für sich und seine adds (hausaufgaben und andere lehrer)? Ich frag wie der Raidboss ist (Schulleiter) das wird garantiert mächtig schwer, also die Hexe des Kunstraums hab ich schon down... dabei bin ich nur lvl 48 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 leider hat sie nichts tolles gedroppt :-(

Mfg Dark

Ps: Das spinne ich gerne weiter!

Edit: Jetzt bin ich ein Mitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und kein Newbie mehr *freu*


----------



## Andy89 (17. April 2008)

War vor einiger zeit im Getränkemarkt und musste spontan stehen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Big Tank (17. April 2008)

Ich hab mal meine Lehrerin gefragt (Diese kennt WoW auch und hat es auch gespielt) und hab gefragt ob wir das Geld von der Gildenbank nehmen können oder ob jeder selber zahlen muss ^^

gemeint war eigendlich Klassenkasse


----------



## Brisk7373 (17. April 2008)

DarkPerson schrieb:


> hmm... hat der nicht auch noch irgendwelche bösen dots und hots für sich und seine adds (hausaufgaben und andere lehrer)? Ich frag wie der Raidboss ist (Schulleiter) das wird garantiert mächtig schwer, also die Hexe des Kunstraums hab ich schon down... dabei bin ich nur lvl 48
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab im ini abschnitt turnhalle alle aoe besiegt und denn kam ich auf einmal durch n port zum endboss ,herr hartwig (der schulleiter) da hat mich mit 2schlägen gekillt ,weil er son ne wampe hat und immer alles addet ,was sich in ner nähe befindet ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mist alle nochmal machen


----------



## Firragon (17. April 2008)

Jo bei autokennzeichen istst bei mir auch extrem, IF von den Amerikanern und wie schon geschrieben SW sind so ganz starke kandidaten


----------



## VuLIoM (17. April 2008)

es gibt auch den http://www.krieger-verlag.de/


----------



## Orodben (17. April 2008)

doppelpost sry


----------



## Orodben (17. April 2008)

Spash schrieb:


> das schlimmste war das hier bei mir, bin nichtsahnend durch münchen mit dem auto gefahren und dann das!^^
> Ich mein das logo is schon ziehmlich ähnlich mit der weltkarte ect...
> 
> 
> ...



loooool is ja cool - über die Straße von dem Laden bin ich zur Berufsschule gegangen! Hab in der Zeit mit wow angefangen, und musste jedes mal lachen, wenn ich das gesehen hab.


----------



## hordecore (17. April 2008)

ich muss manchmal weinen, wenn ich realisiere, dass es in meinen unterlagen keinen sufu gibt..


----------



## Neque neque (17. April 2008)

hordecore schrieb:


> ich muss manchmal weinen, wenn ich realisiere, dass es in meinen unterlagen keinen sufu gibt..


siehe meine sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (17. April 2008)

ein richtig gutes topic, mir persönlich ist aber noch nix in der Art aufgefallen, ich kann RL ganz gut vom VL trennen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meckermize (17. April 2008)

Da gibts jetzt einen brandneuen film "Jumper" ^^
In dem werden die "Jumper" (menschen mit der fähigkeit von einer sek auf die nächste an jeden von ihnen gewählten ort zu teleportiern) von den "Paladinen" gejagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wäre alles was mir jetzt dazu einfällt.


----------



## Âlidâri (17. April 2008)

Gutes Thema..ich als selbst geschädigter wow Spieler bemerke auch ständig solche Sachen, ich kann garnicht beschreiben was das alles ist, es gibt so viel was man damit verbinden kann..
Allerdings hab ich mal ne Freundin gefragt welches lvl ihr Bruder hat und wie er geskillt ist anstatt zu fragen wie alt er ist und ob er ne faule Sau oder ein Streber ist ^^
Auch noch ein toller Spruch:
Als meine Katze zum Nachbar gerannt ist und den hund angegriffen hat hab bin ich eingegriffen und habe den Hund wie ein Schild geblockt, ich habe bei ihm sofort Aggro gezogen und als ich ihn gerade down hatte und ihn kürschnern wollte kam der Nachbar heraus und hat mich mit einem Schrecklichem Geheul ins Haus gejagt.


----------



## GelbeRose (18. April 2008)

Neulich im Auto: wir fahren zu einem Ort rein, dessen Ortseingangsschild entfernt wurde...
meine Freundin und ich wie aus einem Mund: "Das Schild ist afk!"


----------



## FELLINGA (18. April 2008)

ich hab heute morgen zu meiner freundin gesagt:

"Schatz, du musst zum Ingi Lehrer"

und die spielt gar net WoW oO^^


----------



## Nightwraith (18. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie geil ist das denn???
Und was meinten die kleinen?


----------



## Inade (18. April 2008)

meckermize schrieb:


> Da gibts jetzt einen brandneuen film "Jumper" ^^
> In dem werden die "Jumper" (menschen mit der fähigkeit von einer sek auf die nächste an jeden von ihnen gewählten ort zu teleportiern) von den "Paladinen" gejagt
> 
> 
> ...



lasst euch mal was neues einfallen ehy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der rest ist halbwegs interessant. bitte mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg.


----------



## localhorst (18. April 2008)

In Braunschweig der Konsumtelmpel Arkaden....
Zig läden auf Zig ebenen kreuz und quer mit treppen und Rolltreppen verbunden.

Freundin frag Samstag Mittag : Lass uns ma Arkaden...bummeln gehn..
Antwort: Ochne  kein Bock auf Undercity, kennt sich ja kein Mensch aus drin.


----------



## daedadu (18. April 2008)

FELLINGA schrieb:


> ich hab heute morgen zu meiner freundin gesagt:
> 
> "Schatz, du musst zum Ingi Lehrer"
> 
> und die spielt gar net WoW oO^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie peinlich


----------



## evildest (18. April 2008)

Naja es geht mir auch so. Bin Speditionskaufmann, und wenn mich meine jungs mal so richtig nerven mit deren blöde Fragen, überleg ich manchmal ob ich den mal nen inti Buff verpasse, oder mich unsichtbar mache und die mal erst mal stunen damit die mal richtig nen A..voll verpassen kann^^. Letztens war so nen Fall wo ich nur lachen konnte. Stehen beim kunde zum entladen, und passiert nichts. ich, genervt, rufe mein kunde an um ihm zu schnecke zu machen. So lief das gespräch :

ich : Dietmar. mein Auto steht seit 2 Stunden bei ........ langsam steigt mein Wutbalken!!!
kunde : ROFL.Bau nicht soviel aggro auf. ich bin MT.
Wir  :lach uns weg.

Wie sollte ich dann noch sauer sein. So klein ist die welt.
Für die Horde
Evildest


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (18. April 2008)

hab da grad zufällig was bei meiner Freundin entdeckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âlidâri (19. April 2008)

lol PVP Farbpigmente ^.^

Was mir gerade noch einfällt ist, dass ich mal nen Kumpel der auch wow spielt (Mage) gefragt habe ob er mir Arkane Intellignez bufft anstatt zu fragen ob er Samstag Zeit zum lernen hat^^


----------



## Sarad (19. April 2008)

Vor 2 Tagen im Kunstunterricht.... unser ober "WoW-Freak" meinte zu unserer Lehrerin,warum sie schon vor 10 Minuten Enrage gehen kann... .(Sie hat in dem Moment nen Wutanfall geschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wir anderen WoW Spieler wussten natürlich was gemeint ist,doch der Rest hat dumm geguckt...
Ich fand seine Aktion extrem peinlich...


----------



## Radeonus (30. April 2008)

Mir ist kürzlich folgendes passiert...ich bin in der Firma gerade am Abrechnen als meine Freundin anruft um mir irgendwas zu erzählen.....ich hatte keine zeit zum telefonieren und meinte nur kurz zu ihr  

"Schatz ich meld mich wenn ich ausgeloggt hab"

meinte aber eigentlich "ausgestempelt" (Stempelkarte)

Tja kann schon mal vorkommen wenn man am Vorabend zulange spielt und müde is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (30. April 2008)

Neulich auf der Autobahn hab ich ein Tanklastwagen mit der fetten Aufschrift AGRO TANK gesehen, es war noch früh am morgen und sagte zu meinem Beifahrer : Lad den mal in die Gruppe ein können wir brauchen (wir waren auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden), leider spielte mein Beifahrer kein WoW und schaute mich etwas beängstigt an. Dauerte ziemlich lange dem zu erklären was ich meinte, heute spielt er auch^^


----------



## Bignova (30. April 2008)

Fleischermeister schrieb:


> Neulich auf der Autobahn hab ich ein Tanklastwagen mit der fetten Aufschrift AGRO TANK gesehen, es war noch früh am morgen und sagte zu meinem Beifahrer : Lad den mal in die Gruppe ein können wir brauchen (wir waren auf dem Weg zu einem Kunden), leider spielte mein Beifahrer kein WoW und schaute mich etwas beängstigt an. Dauerte ziemlich lange dem zu erklären was ich meinte, heute spielt er auch^^


GEIL!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (30. April 2008)

Hmm also ich denke dass das meiste hier alles erfunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem recht lustig...

Naja wir hatten in meiner alten Schule (vor dem Umzug un so) auch einen obersuchti inner klasse der bei allem an WoW dachte (Deutsch gings um Epik,Lyrik und Romatik.... und er halt gleich "Hey Herr..... Sie müssen Epik in Lila schreiben.. dass is echt weniger lsutig)


Naja das beste war auf der Autobahn im Stau.. neben uns war so ein Lastwagen mit einem Traktorpuller drin, da hat uns der typ gleich mal so nen Prospekt durchs fenster gegeben.. als wir den gelesen haben stand da drin: "Sehen sie den unglaublich Zustarken Extremo(oder so).. Er ist so stark dass er aus seinem Auspuff Feuerbälle schießt" 

Mein Bruder und ich voll am Lachen und meine Mom"wasn da jetzt so komisch?"


LG


----------



## Shênya (30. April 2008)

meckermize schrieb:


> Da gibts jetzt einen brandneuen film "Jumper" ^^
> In dem werden die "Jumper" (menschen mit der fähigkeit von einer sek auf die nächste an jeden von ihnen gewählten ort zu teleportiern) von den "Paladinen" gejagt
> 
> 
> ...



HA exakt! Genau das fiel mir auch auf bei dem Film. Ich dacht mir nur: Da sieht man: Egal wo man ist Paladine stressen doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten WoW in RL .. öhm.. Nirgends speziell^^


----------



## Seelentraum (30. April 2008)

Gespräch, Freitag Nacht, Disco
Szenerie: Unendlich viele Wartende Menschen, ein einziges Gedränge!

Ich:...Argh..
Kumpel: ..Was is ?
Ich(sauer): HIER LAGGTS !!!

----------------------------------

Noch ein schöner fund xD
Besonders die Farbe passt so schön xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richerd (30. April 2008)

http://brand-distribution-sp-zoo.tradenote...n_Max_500gr.jpg

Flagg weg mit Vanish 

man überlege im Ws folgende szene: 

Schrurke nimmt Flagg er rennt 
10 Allys kommen auf ihn zu 
nun das folgende:
Das lied aus der Werbung wird eingespielt und 

Flagg weg mit Vanish.

xD


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

Naja ich und ein Arbeitskollege gehen nach Arbeit immer MC oder BK raiden lol (Mc Donalds bzw BurgerKing)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pàscal1 (30. April 2008)

bei mir in der Nähe gibts nen Restaurant des heißt aladin ^^
vllt kann ich demnächst nen Bild machen


----------



## Capri (30. April 2008)

Habe ich doch auf meinem Hundespaziergang einen Mercedes gesehen ,der das Nummernschild

*BO ON* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte....

roflmao


----------



## Razoth (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiß nicht ob das hier so hin passt hat nicht unbedingt was mit wow zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem lustig find ich 

(selber Fotografiert)

im kennzeichen fehlt nurnoch en R mist -.-


----------



## quilosa (30. April 2008)

vor ein paar tagen ist mir auf der landstrasse beinahe ein grosser, brauner vogel (bussard oder sowas) in die windschutzscheibe geflogen und ich dachte sofort an einen tauren-druiden in flugform.


----------



## StrifeWins (30. April 2008)

meine post würde von der firma dps geliefert^^


----------



## dirkdiggler (30. April 2008)

wenn´s soweit ist das mir wow im echten leben begegnet dann weiß ich das ich jeden bezug zur realität verloren habe.....

soll jetzt kein flame oder so sein aber noch klappt das bei mir ganz gut spiel und fiktion zu trennen... ich rate jedem bei dem das anders ist dringend hilfe zu suchen^^


----------



## Aplizzier (30. April 2008)

Find ich geil ^^. WÜrde mich auch interessieren welchen platz sie im dmg meter belgen^^


----------



## Salvdore (30. April 2008)

Bei mir gabs da auch nen paar lustige Dinge:

Waren im Schwarzwald und da gabs nen Schild auf der Straße wo Ruhestein draufstand ^^

oder in Frankreich eins wo Kara draufstand ..... gleich mal meinen Kumpel gefragt ob er bock auf ne runde Kara hat ^^

Was auch lustig war wir hatten nen Referendar an der Schule der au WoW gezockt hat ..... naja wir ham die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Witze gemacht ( wenn er sich aufgeregt hat : oh shit gleich geht der enrage ...)
und einmal hab ich ihn mit ihm über meinen Krieger geredet (der war au Krieger^^)




Naja gibt auf jedenfall nen haufen sachen die mir jetzt grad nich einfallen ......


----------



## Seelentraum (30. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bester Thread üüüberhaupt.

Ich und n Kumpel haben mittlerweile beim tanzen
in der Disco, die AE-Cast Moves von Mages eingebaut.  
Sieht zwar total BEHÄMMERT aus aber wir lachen uns danach immer TOT.


*aktuell* Habe gerade meine Ausbilderin angeroflt -.-

Ausserdem muss ich mich gerade dermaßen zusammenreißen nicht 
schallend hier im Geschäft zu lachen.


----------



## Estas88 (30. April 2008)

also ich hätte da noch was nettes.....ich arbeite am flughafen in frankfurt/main und die lufthansa cargo ist in ner  airline "alliance" die WoW heisst...auf den maschinen steht tatsächlich member of wow xD


----------



## Asoriel (30. April 2008)

Razoth schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob das hier so hin passt hat nicht unbedingt was mit wow zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab mal die Homepage aufgerufen die auf dem Bus steht. Das soll nicht "Fucker" sondern "Fücker" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estas88 (30. April 2008)

achjaweil ich grad das gilden kölsch gesehen habe...in darmstadt gibts ne kneipe die heisst gildenstube..werde ich wohl bald mal besuchen^^


----------



## Speider14 (30. April 2008)

Bei uns in Luxemburg gibts auch ne Firma die heisst Boon et fils übsersetzt Boon und Söhne.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (30. April 2008)

ich sitze wieder mal in der schule und langweile mich und plötzlich kommt im Fach Geschichte irgendwo der begriff STURMWINDE vor, da sagt mein kollege zu mir: Ach noch mehr Allys!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( wir sind beide hordis)

bei was für nem thema dieses wort vorgekommen ist weiss ich nicht mehr, obwohl es vor 2 tagen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2008)

comixxx schrieb:


> Ich war erst am Montag mit meinen Kids beim Bäcker unseres Vertrauens , und hab Manakekse statt Mandelkekse verlangt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toraka' (30. April 2008)

Tauren lassen grüssen (www.muh.de) nein links bring ich nicht rein aba egal. 
solche sachen rutschen einem doch immer mal raus.  besonders lustig wirds aber wenn die halbe klasse versteht was man meint und sich abroflt. besonders die gesichtsausdrücke der anderen hälfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## resonanz (30. April 2008)

Capri schrieb:


> Habe ich doch auf meinem Hundespaziergang einen Mercedes gesehen ,der das Nummernschild
> 
> *BO ON*
> 
> ...



Dito, heute 3er BMW ... BO-ON 74 ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (30. April 2008)

ich hab mal mitten in der nacht meine freundin aufgeweckt, mit den worten

*"SCHNELL, EIN TANK RAN!!" *
.. keine ahnung, was ich geträumt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afuron (30. April 2008)

Falls es noch niemand gepostet hat: http://youtube.com/watch?v=UBAoFIBrqbU ist noch interessant^^


----------



## m@r1@n (30. April 2008)

mir is nur letztens im mathe unterricht bei körperberechnung aufgefallen:
O=MxG


----------



## MajuGarzett (30. April 2008)

da werd ich mich jetzt versichern gehen. 

http://www.atorio.de/images/insurance/44c4d8ec15e3d.JPG


----------



## SixNight (30. April 2008)

geistig xD http://gimp-werkstatt.de/


----------



## Yuukami (30. April 2008)

die polizistin die mir nen ticket ausscheiben wollte (3 tage rl bannung) xD war nur nen strafmandat ^^


----------



## Hurka (30. April 2008)

In unserer Straße gibt es eine Weinhandlung. Da steht auf einer draußen angebrachten Tafel ganz groß "Portwein" drauf...

Tisch bitte^^


----------



## Crult (30. April 2008)

bei nem Kumpel aufem Geburtstag, er hat eigentlich nur die ganze Zeit WOW gespielt, ist mir was geiles passiert.^^




Er hat die ganze Zeit AV gespielt und plötzlich wirft einer was aus dem Fenster, ers springt panisch auf und brüllt:" AHHHHH Warum wirfst du das zu denn scheiß Allis!!" ( er ist Horde)^^




ey wir lagen 5 minuten auf dem boden.


----------



## Thranduilo (30. April 2008)

lol
die versicherung ist geil xD


----------



## Milivoje (30. April 2008)

mir fällt besonders auf, dass ich insbesondere im suff erstaunliche parallelen des RL zu WOW sehe.
war letzte woche mit freunden abends raus, und es gab was zu feiern. dementsprechen floss der alkohol. irgendwann stand ich auf der tanzfläche  und hatte offensichtlich die aufmerksamkeit einer maximal mittelmäßig attraktiven frau ergattert ("ich hatte die aggro"^^). und als sie auf mich zu kam, dachte ich nur: ABSPOTTEN! aber der tank war schon down. als treuer und glücklich vergebener mensch habe ich aber natürlich davon abgesehen, meine saat des verderbens zu spammen....


----------



## °°Maggi°° (30. April 2008)

Das ist alles anders so was nett man ^^" Schleich Werbung" ^^,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard will die Weltherrschaft ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nein mal Ernst passiert mir auch oft, meine Kollege und ich lachen uns dann immer voll Schrot und reisen Witze darüber ^^


----------



## Seryma (30. April 2008)

Ich hab neulich erfahren das der Typ, mit dem ich seit 2 Jahren WoW zocke, mein *MATHELEHRER* ist!!!

Seitdem frag ich ihn online immer nach der nächsten Prüfung und er fragt mich immer nach den Raidterminen xDDD


----------



## Ursus (30. April 2008)

Das steht bei mir im Bad.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Riecht ganz nett, aber von mehr Int hab ich nix gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liegt vielleicht auch an der Farbe.


----------



## -jp- (30. April 2008)

meine mutter hat mich mal gefragt ob ich irgendwas noch brauch, ich überleg dann so und sag: "nö, eigentlich nich"
kurz nochma nachgedacht, mund geöffnet, aba zum glück nichts gesagt, denn ich wollt grad sagen " kannste mir aba trotzdem geben dann kann ichs auf die gildenbank packen"
gott wär das peinlich geworden^^


----------



## RazZerrR (30. April 2008)

LOOL


----------



## Tr0ll3 (30. April 2008)

Als ich letztens in der Kirche war wurde von den "Kindern des Lichts" gesprochen... Und ich hab sofort an Palas gedacht ^^


----------



## Sano (30. April 2008)

letztens hatte meine frau mal wieder wegen einer kleinigkeit was zu meckern.
ich schalte dann gewohnheitsmässig bei unwichtigen sachen prompt mein gehirn 
aus. das verdeutliche ich hier mal mit einem 

"klick"

"hmm, jetzt habe ich aggro gezogen. mist, bodypull. vielleicht sollte ich 
in bär gehen und ihr nen paar rüstungszerreissen drauf haun ... nee ich habe 
keine wut ... katze reicht. die hat nicht viel dps!

"klick"

gehirn eingeschaltet, genickt und wortlos gegangen.
das war ne komische situation! vieleicht sollte ich 
weniger meinen drui spielen ... lieber den vergelter pala!^^

mfg


----------



## BunnyBunny (30. April 2008)

Ich brauchte mal 15 Euro von meiner Mutter und da hab ich doch tatsächlich gesagt, dass ich 15 g bräuchte^^


----------



## Sano (30. April 2008)

Milivoje schrieb:


> mir fällt besonders auf, dass ich insbesondere im suff erstaunliche parallelen des RL zu WOW sehe.
> war letzte woche mit freunden abends raus, und es gab was zu feiern. dementsprechen floss der alkohol. irgendwann stand ich auf der tanzfläche  und hatte offensichtlich die aufmerksamkeit einer maximal mittelmäßig attraktiven frau ergattert ("ich hatte die aggro"^^). und als sie auf mich zu kam, dachte ich nur: ABSPOTTEN! aber der tank war schon down. als treuer und glücklich vergebener mensch habe ich aber natürlich davon abgesehen, meine saat des verderbens zu spammen....



rofl
seehr nett geschrieben!

/verbeugen

mfg


----------



## Shamozz (30. April 2008)

Vielleicht habe ich hier schon mal die Story mit dem Geschichtsunterricht und dem "Sticky" erzählt, aber heute wurde es richtig nice....

...


Letzte Stunde. Englisch. 2 Zettel gilt es zu bearbeiten.

Ich:"Sag mal, kannste kurz Aufgabe 3 posten?"

Kumpel1:"MoM"

Kumpel2:"ich hab die auch noch nich... pack die ma in die GB"

K1:"RE, da, bitte"

Ich:"Danke... so... fertig... ich geb dan mal die Q ab"

K1:"jo"

K2:"kk"

Lehrerin:"Einfach Ruhestein, und fertig.... (Anstatt den Namen zu schreiben sage ich mal lieber K2) K2!? Bist du schon wieder AFK?

Ich:"Hä?"

K1:" WAS?"

K2:"Was zum.....!?"

Süchtlinge unter sich.... 


...meine Lehrerin zockt übrigens nicht... Freudsche Fehlleistung nennt man sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissocke (30. April 2008)

vieleicht hat es schon einer geschrieben war aber echt zu faul um alle 14 seiten jetzt durch zu lesen ;-)

mal was für unsere Alli seite 


Allianz bitte klicken


ich als Hordler bekomme immer angst gefühle wenn ich vorbei fahren muss ... brrr 

socke


----------



## Asert (30. April 2008)

Also mir ist es mal passiert das ein Lehrer sagte :"Ich habe mal für die Allianz gearbeitet." Worauf hin ein Viertel der klasse plötzlich anfing zu lachen ;D


----------



## Torvitas (30. April 2008)

^^ nette geschichten xD


alsoo, ich bin jetzt knapp 4 wochen von WoW abgekoppelt, weil graka fratze is und kein geld hab ^^
fahrschule und so.. ^^

ey... nach ner zeit merkt man erst mal wie derbs man danach sehnsucht kiregt  xDDD

allein die ganzen Autokennzeichen ^^
 Also ich wohn im Kreis Recklinghausen  müsst ihr wissen. dat is RE das kennzeichen.. ^^ ALLEIN DAS SCHON ^^



RE:WB:Zahl
RE:GM:Zahl
RE:MC:Zahl
RE:ZA:Zahl
B:RD:Zahl

da dreht man echt durch oO

wat auch krass war,  ich aufm Fahrrad, aufm weg zur nachhilfe.

hab ich unterwegs doch echt das Bedürfnis gehabt, Strg+V zu drücken, um den Mount-Button zu benutzen... ^^  Fahrrad war wohl nich so schnell wie das gewohnte epic mount xD

need wow -.-'...


----------



## Zul Slayer (30. April 2008)

Letzt im Edeka mein Kumpel so ich will noch nen Powerrade..
ich so wtf was fürn raid??
is das ein addon? 

er zockt kein wow und gafft mich so dumm an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Móloch (30. April 2008)

ich und nen freund sind eig. schon richtige süchtis, wenn er bei mir ist oder ich bei ihm, dann suchen wir zu allem was nur geht  irgnd nen begriff aus WoW, zb haare schneiden, ich gehe morgen auf kurze haare skillen und al so nen scheiss, und wenn wir inner disco sind gehts erst richtig los, dann fangen wir an "Die Elite zu looten" XD ihr wisst schon was gemeint ist^^oder alleine schon beim reingehen,ist alles für uns mit "trashmobs" überfüllt^^

jaja WoW hat schon mein leben sehr verändert -.-


----------



## Gallero (30. April 2008)

Tja ja in unserer Schule gibt es eine Lernsoftware die nennt sich "Horde".
Und wenn man das öffnet steht dann da:
"Willkommen bei Horde". 
Als ich das zum ersten mal gesehen hatte musste ich ja soo laut lachen!
In meiner Klasse spielt eigentlich nur ein einziger Mitschüler auch WoW deswegen wusste keiner was daran so lustig sei. Ich nenne den Lehrer der diese Software installiert hatte jetzt manchmal Herr Thrall.
Aber Gott sei dank spielt sein Sohn auch WoW und er kann selber darüber lachen^^


----------



## Milivoje (30. April 2008)

gefährlich wirds, wenn man die eigene freundin sukkubus nennt, sich wundert, dass der arbeitgeber kein "?" über kopf hat abends inner kneipe einpennt, damit man am nächsten tag doppelte EP bekommt!


----------



## Lanona (30. April 2008)

Ich habe mich letztens mit einem Freund über die Oberstufe unterhalten und er wusste noch nicht welche Leistungskurse er nehmen sollte...

Ich: Nimm doch Physik dann kannst du nachher Ingineurskunst machen, solche Leute sind im Moment echt gesucht...
Er: Häh? Ingineurskunst?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (30. April 2008)

> mir fällt besonders auf, dass ich insbesondere im suff erstaunliche parallelen des RL zu WOW sehe.
> war letzte woche mit freunden abends raus, und es gab was zu feiern. dementsprechen floss der alkohol. irgendwann stand ich auf der tanzfläche und hatte offensichtlich die aufmerksamkeit einer maximal mittelmäßig attraktiven frau ergattert ("ich hatte die aggro"^^). und als sie auf mich zu kam, dachte ich nur: ABSPOTTEN! aber der tank war schon down. als treuer und glücklich vergebener mensch habe ich aber natürlich davon abgesehen, meine saat des verderbens zu spammen....



rofl made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<a href="http://www.fodey.com/generators/animated/ninjatext.asp"><img src="http://r3.fodey.com/1f1b37ebd3ef2485d892ebadc7380931d.1.gif" border=0 width="502" height="119" alt="Ninja!"></a>


----------



## Kagámútâggâ (30. April 2008)

In meinem Freundeskries spielt sogut wie jeder WoW. Wir wollten mal in eine Kneipe gehen und ein Kumpel der seit anfang an spielt meinte "in wechle Inze gehen wir?" statt "in welche Kneipe gehen wir?" Ich find das schon ein bisschen krank...


----------



## Aletia (30. April 2008)

Mein Mann hat mal im Betrieb eine E-Mail von einem Kollegen bekommen
und hat tatsächlich geantwortet mit:


Wir sind uns des Problems bewusst





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (30. April 2008)

hab auf ner lan mit ein paar kumpels cs gezockt.
als es dann zur teamwahl kam sagte ich nur ganz schnell:
Alter! Ich will Hordler sein!
Kumpel: Ähm...du weisst schon dass die terrorists und counter-t heissen?

das war schon sehr peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor allem als ich dann bei nem kill KRIIIIT geschrien hab xD


----------



## Drynwin (30. April 2008)

en kumpel in meiner klasse der auch wow zock und ich meinen immer das die lehrer zu viel stille verursachen wie soll man da mal casten XD


----------



## Dârkda (30. April 2008)

Mir geht es genauso wie euch.
Ich war mit Freunden im Ts und bin grad am Pc abdrehen, da bekomme ich einen Anruf und jaja blablabla undso. Doch statt mich zu verabschieden mit Worten wie "Ciao, Tschüss usw," sage ich:"So ich bin dann mal raus." Da sagt der Typ mit dem ich telefoniert hab: (Er spielt auch WoW) "Du weißt du schon, dass du nicht im Ts bist sondern telefonnierst oder?" Erst da hab ich gemerkt was ich überhaupt gesagt hab^^

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine,   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lg
Gongar


----------



## Mushido (30. April 2008)

Hatte auch mal sonen Erlebniss^^

Ich muss öfter mal für die Firma kleinere Päckchen zur Post bringen, und zumindest bei uns wird dann immer gleich vom Postbeamten gefragt ob man schon das Kostenlose Gyrokonto vonner Postbank hat usw.
Zumindest ist das mit der Zeit ziemlich nervig, dass die einem immer das Gyrokonto andrehen wollen.

Dann einmal nach der Arbeit noch nen Packet weggebracht und nen kumpell war dabei:

Ich: Das packet bitte versichert abschicken.

Posttyp: gerne, übrigens haben sie schon das kostenlose Postbank Gyrokonto?

Kumpel: Ne wir sind schon bei der Aldor Bank.

Posttyp: Aldor Bank? noch nie gehört.

Ich: (Schau mein Kumpel dumm, an er zwinkert zurück) Die haben ihren Hauptsitz in Shatrath.

Posttyp: Naja aber ein wechsel zu uns wäre bestimmt machbar.

Ich: Hmm könnt schwer werden sie sehen nicht aus wie lvl 58

Posttyp: wie bitte?

Kumpel: Naja eher kann man nicht durchs Portal also ist es schwer kontakt aufzunehmen.

Posttyp: hmm ihr wollt mich verarschen was?

Ich: Nur nen bissl haben sie nen Prospekt vom gyrokonto dann schau ich es mir mal an.

posttyp: hier und ihr Packetschein.



War dumm aber lustig


----------



## Shiro Firerage (30. April 2008)

WoW gibt es im Real für nur n paar Euro. 
ACHTUNG "Schenkelklopfer"


----------



## catwoman25776 (30. April 2008)

Erst vorhin ist mir sowas passiert!
Ich bummel mit meinem Mann durch die Einkaufspassage hier und hörte plötzlich Musik...nicht weiter besonders, möchte man denken, aber nein!
Ich hatte sofot das Gefühl, ich steh mitten in ThunderBluff und jede sekunde kommen die ersten Tauren um die Ecke!
Und tatsächlich, als wir auf den Platz kamen, wo die Musik herkam, standen da 4 Indianer, komplett mit Kopfputz und allem drum und dran, und spielten total klasse Musik  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Und ich sag zu meinem Mann: "Ich hab das Gefühl, ich wär in ThunderBluff" und so ein junger Typ geht vorbei und sagt: "Ja, Anhöhe der Geister, ne?"
Soviel zum Thema WoW im RL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2008)

catwoman25776 schrieb:


> Erst vorhin ist mir sowas passiert!
> Ich bummel mit meinem Mann durch die Einkaufspassage hier und hörte plötzlich Musik...nicht weiter besonders, möchte man denken, aber nein!
> Ich hatte sofot das Gefühl, ich steh mitten in ThunderBluff und jede sekunde kommen die ersten Tauren um die Ecke!
> Und tatsächlich, als wir auf den Platz kamen, wo die Musik herkam, standen da 4 Indianer, komplett mit Kopfputz und allem drum und dran, und spielten total klasse Musik
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ähh LOL

auser das ich mal lol oder rofl sag passiert mir nie sowas lustiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss mehr zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cronnos1 (30. April 2008)

hier ein pic. von meinem kühlschrank auf dem ein aufkleber ist, der stark was mit der Argentumdämmerung zu tun hat.


----------



## Mikaster (30. April 2008)

von Counter-strike.de


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (30. April 2008)

Coole sachen hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich kam gestern von der Schule heim, und in meiner Straße war son auto mit dem Kennzeichen....

irgetwas..und denn n8 11
schon coool, wenn das Auto nochmal sehe, mach ich ein Foto..^^


----------



## Mab773 (1. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch sehr geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaali (1. Mai 2008)

wir räumen auf und jemand wollte was wegschmeißen ich so: ne das will ich noch ins ah stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



e bay hat seid wow ne ganz andere bedeutung für mich


----------



## Brisk7373 (1. Mai 2008)

letztens sollte ich Rasen mähen ,als ich dabei war dachte ich : wie lange brauch das Gras zu respawn ?
war voll cool ,musste so lachen =)))


----------



## SSJ3 Vegotenks (1. Mai 2008)

Frodolyn schrieb:


> Nen Prof inne Vorlesung bei uns an der Uni: "Kann mal wer dem Typen hier vorne nen Int-Buff geben, bitte`?"
> 
> Der Typ,den der Prof meinte, is nen Bodybuilder.
> 
> Die Hälfte des Saals hat gelacht und die andere Hälfte nur dumm geguckt.


mady my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber paar andre sachen hier sind auch zu geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, ich selbst lolle und rofle des öfteren mal, aber das hab ich vor wow auch schon teilweise gemacht. aber als ich damals in der uni die abkürzung BWL für betriebswirtschaftslehre gesehen hab, is mir auch fast im selben moment blackwings lair eingefallen, auch wenn ich da nie drin war ^^ sonst kommt "wow-speek" nur vor wenn ich mit meinen 2 besten freunden über irgendwas laber. da kommt dann schonmal "bin mal die küche raiden" oder "ich bin mal im garten questen" und ähnliches vor ^^ sonst hält sichs eigentlich in grenzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cya v3g0


----------



## Milivoje (1. Mai 2008)

alkohol hat mir grad nen satten crit verpasst! wenigstens bin ich jetzt fear-immun.....

hab meinen account ab anfang mai eingefroren, mal sehen, wie schnell sich der WOW-Wiedererkennungswert im RL  wieder legt.... aber ich denke, dass ich mich sehr freuen werde, wenn ich nach der einarbeitungsphase im neuen job, dem finale im aufstiegsrennen (fc ist für mich immer noch die abkürzung für den geilsten club auf erden, und nicht für die falsche wahl eines channels^^), dem urlaub mit der besseren hälfte und der EM, mal wieder spaß in der WOW haben werde....


----------



## Rednoez (1. Mai 2008)

Beim Kaufen einer neuen Game-Card sagte die Verkäuferin (Eher Älter) zu mir:

"Viel Spaß in Azeroth!"

Ich nur so: "wtf O.o"


----------



## Baumstamm (1. Mai 2008)

Ich und mein Schwager sind mal von Stuttgart (in der Nacht) zurück zu unserer sicheren heimat gefahren...
Wir unterhalten uns so wie immern über dieses komische spiel xD.
Und ich fang an von meinen Skills zu reden.

"wenn bei mir SchlagANFALL progt is alles zu spät"
(ich habe Schlaghagel und Wutanfall vermischt)

2 Tage später laufen wir durch die LGS(landesgartenschau) und er sagt jetzt suchen wir uns einen Schattenblitz...


----------



## Tribble1701e (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal meinen Azubi losgeschickt 'nen Stack Handschuhe zu holen (anstatt 'ne Schachtel)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (1. Mai 2008)

Tja die brauchen keine Stellenanzeigen aufgeben 

http://cnia.inta.gov.ar/lat-sol/lfm.JPG


----------



## Hillehummer (1. Mai 2008)

http://www.dps-gmbh.com/

DPS ! ;D


----------



## skafds (1. Mai 2008)

Ich hab neulichs aus VErsehen in Sport meinem Mitspieler zugerufen der letzter Mann war er soll den Typen mit dem Ball executen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silyana (1. Mai 2008)

Am Bahnhof bei uns,gibs einen Sushi-Laden namens Tanris,jedesmal wenn ich vorbeikomme lese ich von neuen Tanaris.

Dann noch,als ich mit ner Freundin beim Arzt war,langeweile hat mich dazu gebracht,mir den einen Zettel zu nehmen und durchzulesen, Arzt HDZ, Pfleger HDZ,ich bin dafür jeder sollte seine Höhlen der Zeit haben.


----------



## Paladom (1. Mai 2008)

Silyana schrieb:


> [...], Arzt HDZ, Pfleger HDZ,ich bin dafür jeder sollte seine Höhlen der Zeit haben.



Aber zwei Healer in HDZ... Wer soll da noch Damage machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calystro (1. Mai 2008)

Autokennzeichen ....RA-ID ***


----------



## Chronon (1. Mai 2008)

PROST!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (1. Mai 2008)

naja, heute ist mir etwas passiert beim telefonieren.....

Zuerst haben wir noch ein bisschen über WoW geredet...

[Ich]: Also, wo machen wir jetzt ab?...
[Kollege]: hmmm... keine ahnung...
[Ich]: Wann kommst du den Online?
[wir beide]: lachen nur noch vor sich hin....

das war echt lustig...


----------



## lilithb (2. Mai 2008)

in Berlin gibt es eine U-Bahn Station, bei der ich immer in Deckung gehe und mich nach Riesenspinnen umsehe...

*Weberwiese* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowing (2. Mai 2008)

War gestern mit meinen 3 Mädels im Zoo und dachte mir, ne tolle Farmgegend für Küschner, gibt Gorillas(Nebeltal?), Giraffen, Emus, Tiger(Schlingendorntal hmmm), (Teufels?)Eber usw. ^^


----------



## m@gG0t (2. Mai 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Wasserkocher von AFK und es gibt in meiner Nähe ein dorf das Eschental heißt!



ey das is ja bei mir gleich um die ecke ;D


----------



## m@gG0t (2. Mai 2008)

Chim3r4 schrieb:


> wir ham nen assozialen lehrer, der wahllos leute nieder machen will..
> hat auf nen kumpel "eingehämmert", schaut mich an
> und ich sag aus reflex:
> "Scheiße, ich hab Aggro"



/signed genauso wie bei mir


----------



## Fancis (2. Mai 2008)

Nur mal so nebenbei wohnen wir nicht fast alle in den BRD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azzeralo (2. Mai 2008)

die bundeswehr sucht mitglieder für die gilde 
maximal t1 oder t2 equip


----------



## Wounk (2. Mai 2008)

Haben heute in Mathe son Exponentialkram gemacht mit nem Schachbrett, das Erste was mich intressiert hat war welche Figur ich steuern will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyranor (2. Mai 2008)

Sitze letztens so beim Arzt im Behandlungszimmer, warte und schaue mich um. Mein Blick bleibt auf einer großen weißen Tube haften... PVP Wundsalbe! 
Fand ich relativ lustig und sehr passend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladom (6. Mai 2008)

Habe mal wieder was:

Bin heute mit meinem Truck rückwärts an eine Rampe von Firma XY gefahren. Als ich in den Kabuff vom Warenannahmeleiter kam, roch es plötzlich sehr gut nach fußgerollter Affenkacke. Auf Anfrage zeigte er mir das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 und ich hab mir sofort eine Stange mitgenommen. Aus Überzeugung gut!

Zum Schutze der Firma, oder besser zum Schutze des alten Mannes in der WA, welcher einen starken russischen Akzent hat, habe ich mir überlegt, die Firma vorsichtshalber einfach XY zu nennen.


----------



## Oimdudla (6. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (6. Mai 2008)

ich hab mal wo von nem ort namens klingenberg gelesen
ich weis es heist klingenhügel passt aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (6. Mai 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> Allianz
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja das kennen wir ja zu genüge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind dabei deutschland zu übernehmen und weit und breit keine HORDE GesmbH oder sowas^^


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (6. Mai 2008)

waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal nen sehr fragwürdigen moment mit meinem geschichte lehrer. . .
> 
> der typ erzählt igrendwas vom 16. jahrhundert, und nachdem es schon 6te stunde war lag ich auf dem tisch und glotzte auf die uhr, weil ich endlich heim wollte.
> auf einmal schnapp ich nen wortfetzten meines geschichte lehrers auf: bla. . . .Religiöse instanz. . .bla bla
> ...


sowas ähnliches ist mir auch passiert, also: wir haben im geographie unterricht über die bildung von stalakknieten(richtig geschreieben^^??) gelabbert, auf einmal sagt mein lehrer dass forscher die LOOTEN würden um sie zu untersuchen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (6. Mai 2008)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> ich hab mal wo von nem ort namens klingenberg gelesen
> ich weis es heist klingenhügel passt aber trotzdem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wohn da in der nähe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorhinger (6. Mai 2008)

Der-Meister schrieb:


> also ich hab noch keine plakete etc gesehen und auch kein mensch der wie n tauren roch......



ich weiss nicht, wie ein taure riecht, aber ich bin mir sicher, ab und an in der U-Bahn neben einem oder mehreren tauren zu stehen. 

und wenn es ganz ganz warm ist, dann sind auch ein paar untote dabei, zumindest auch dem geruch nach.

dafür entschädigen dann die hübschen blutelfinnen in ihren knappen klamotten für den ganzen verdruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreamforce (6. Mai 2008)

Ich und meine Kollegen reden oft über den dümmsten Kram, den es gibt. Ich und 2 Kollegen(spielen alle 3 WoW) laufen gerade rum. Gespräch:

Kollege A: Nah, [Name], hast du auch immer Kondome dabei?
Ich und Kollege B gleichzeitig: Start-Equip

oder woran ich mich noch erinnern kan:
Ein warmer morgen, nach dem Sport-Unterricht (7&8. Stunde), ich komme aus der Turnhalle, ein Freund von mir neben mir(spielt auch) und meine Freundin(spielt net) auch. Trinken ist alle, ich hab durst, was frag ich natürlich meinen Kumpel(Könnte man nun als Scherz verstehen, aber ich habe es gesagt, als wäre es das normalste auf der Welt und als würde ich es ernst meinen): Mach mal Wasser! Meine Freundin hat erstmal total das Gesicht verzogen, sie sagte nur: Okay... und mein Kumpel: Ey sry, aber ich bin gerade mit meinem Priester eingeloggt. Ich und er konnten lachen, meine Freundin nur schmunzeln.


----------



## 13101987 (6. Mai 2008)

Lorhinger schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, wie ein taure riecht, aber ich bin mir sicher, ab und an in der U-Bahn neben einem oder mehreren tauren zu stehen.
> 
> und wenn es ganz ganz warm ist, dann sind auch ein paar untote dabei, zumindest auch dem geruch nach.
> 
> ...


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Deadman (6. Mai 2008)

Ja da kenn ich halt auch so nen paar war so vor kurzen ^^

Vorgeschichte: Bei uns ist halt grad Volksfest und Weil ich AutoScouter Fahrn liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und schon den ganzen tag gefahrn bin hatte ich natürlich kein geld mehr dabei .War halt grad nen Kumpel neben mir gestanden der auch wow zockt .

Dialogg:
Ich : Hey du würdest du mir vll. mal nen paar g leihen will Reiten 
Er glotzt mich nur erstmal so sau blöd an und bekommt so den Lachkrampf .Habs erst gar nicht gepeilt ,das ich Gold gesagt hab und Reiten bin voll Rot angelaufen was ham sie woll die leute neben mir gedacht haben . 

Ende: Er hat mich leider kein geld fürs AutoScouter Fahrn gelieben ^^ 

lg Black


Ps: Es war wirklich so .


----------



## zwergwarri (6. Mai 2008)

Mushido schrieb:


> Hatte auch mal sonen Erlebniss^^
> 
> Ich muss öfter mal für die Firma kleinere Päckchen zur Post bringen, und zumindest bei uns wird dann immer gleich vom Postbeamten gefragt ob man schon das Kostenlose Gyrokonto vonner Postbank hat usw.
> Zumindest ist das mit der Zeit ziemlich nervig, dass die einem immer das Gyrokonto andrehen wollen.
> ...




omg made my day XDDD   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

WoW im realen Leben? Hmmm... jeden Tag, wenn den Computer anmache

HaHaHa


----------



## Black_Deadman (6. Mai 2008)

ApoY2k schrieb:


> WoW im realen Leben? Hmmm... jeden Tag, wenn den Computer anmache
> 
> HaHaHa




Scherzkeks ^^


----------



## Lordcocain (6. Mai 2008)

Und jedesmal wenn ich meine E-mail checke denke ich nur an die Horde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, das es so groß ist aber ich hab von bildbearbeitung nicht so die ahnung!


----------



## ApoY2k (6. Mai 2008)

Lolol wie geil is das denn^^

BTW: Internet Explorer... weiche von uns, Dämon! FF > ALL


----------



## Thranduilo (6. Mai 2008)

also die story mit der bank is ja mal hammer geil!!!


----------



## Simoman (6. Mai 2008)

http://www.sevenply.de?credits=7362

da is auch ne geile firma =)


----------



## Stonies (6. Mai 2008)

also der thread macht mir langsam angst... +_+
die zukunft sieht garantiert so ind der art aus
----->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBAoFIBrqbU


----------



## Thaarek (6. Mai 2008)

OMG is der film geil


----------



## sevendays5 (7. Mai 2008)

zb wenn ich im mcdonalds was futtere, und in einer ecke sitzen verpickelte teenager, die lautlachen und komische grunze von sich geben. in dem moment sagt dann meine frau "schau mal die an, das sind bestimmt typische alli-palas"


----------



## Lorhinger (7. Mai 2008)

sevendays5 schrieb:


> zb wenn ich im mcdonalds was futtere, und in einer ecke sitzen verpickelte teenager, die lautlachen und komische grunze von sich geben. in dem moment sagt dann meine frau "schau mal die an, das sind bestimmt typische alli-palas"



wobei ich das grunzen eher den großen exemplaren von yoda (die macht sein mit ihm), zuordnen würden, den Orks.

sie sind eben doch eine mischung aus mensch und erdferkel, leider kann man sie nicht häuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dafür würde ich sogar eine schwere questreihe absolvieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 999 (7. Mai 2008)

habe nach nem gespräch mit dem chef schonmal zu den kollegen gesagt
"habe grade vom boss aggro gezogen"


----------



## Druda (7. Mai 2008)

LFG 

wenn man schon fuer was sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillakitty (7. Mai 2008)

War letze woche mit ner guten freundin shoppen,da wir unterschiedliche geschmäker haben(eigentlich!!!) ging sie in Laden x und ich in laden y.§0 Minuten später wir sitzen im Cafe und zeigen unsere ausbeute.Ich zeig ihr meine neue hose mit der erwartung von ihr kommt:ist nicht mein Fall.
Das Gegenteil:Sieie ist echt schön wo hast die her?
Ichie hab ich bei (bitte beliebigen Namen einfügen) gefarmt!
Natürlich weiß sie als nicht wow spielerin nicht was farmen ist,als ich gesichtsah ist mir erstmal aufgefallen was ich da grad rausgehauen hab....
Nun hab ich den Salat Jetzt bin ich ihr persönlicher WOW suchti.....


----------



## Maraskat (7. Mai 2008)

ein kumpel von mir ging mal an eienr berittenen streife vorbei.
meinte er so in seienr gruppe (alles wow spieler)...
das ist bestimmt ein epic mount...

alle ginsten...

der polizist drehte sich zu der gruppe und erwiederte...

schon mal einen grün equipten mit epicmount gesehen???



die haben sich alle weggeschmissen vor lachen...


----------



## Moktheshock (7. Mai 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> ich wunder mich grad ob ich mit einem Firmennamen wie "imba" mehr Absatz machen würde
> weil es positive Assoziationen bei WoW-Spielern weckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welche dienstleistung bzw. welches produkt würde deine firme denn anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juudra (7. Mai 2008)

Letztens Abendessen bei uns hat irgendwie nicht geschmeckt.Ich also gedankenverloren im Essen rumgestochert und nach ner weile einfach gesagt mein Gott deri hr Kochskill war aber auch mal besser.
Haben mich alle komisch angeguckt bis mir bewusst wurde was ich grade gesagt habe O.o

oder einmal hat mich nen Kumpel angerufen nd gefragt ob wir rausgehen während ich kopfhörer aufhatte und im ts mitgelabert hab.er fragt mich wann er mich abholen soll und ich nur gesagt jaja brauch nur noch 5 min muss noch mein tankequip anziehen.warn echter brüller ...fü ihn >.< XD


----------



## headegg (7. Mai 2008)

bäähh  <--- macht mich als hordler immer ganz blutrünstig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psylloboy (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindex (7. Mai 2008)

Haben heut Physikarbeit geschrieben, Radioaktivität und so.
Vor der Arbeit fragt mich nochn Kumpel zu was denn eig Polonium (oder wars Radon, ka) zerfällt
Daraufhin ich: Zu Thorium!
Er spielt auch WoW und hats mir net abgekauft, dabei zerfällts wirklich zu Thorium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblablu (7. Mai 2008)

Bin heute an "Palas Pizzeria" vorbeigelaufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhundos (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alles geile Sachen, nun zu mir^^

Es gibt in unserer Umgebung ( Braunschweig ) eine Drogeriemarktkette namens "DM"... name sagt alles oder??? Es kommen von Kumpels und mir dauernd Sprüche ob Menschen, die davor rumlaufen, uns nicht ziehen könnten... und wo denn nun der Endboss sei usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach geil^^


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

bliblablu schrieb:


> Bin heute an "Palas Pizzeria" vorbeigelaufen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, wenn du die Pizza essen willst zündet sie Angstblase und portet sich wieder in den Ofen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnCeLiS (7. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Hehe, wenn du die Pizza essen willst zündet sie Angstblase und portet sich wieder in den Ofen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




LOL! XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhianwen (7. Mai 2008)

Neulich im Zo...

Tochter: "Mama, was sind das für Fische?"
Ich: "Mom, muss ich eben im Tooltip gucken"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sartanshexer (7. Mai 2008)

vollkommen nachvollziehbar das ganze xD
kenn ich volkommen ich hatte auch mal so ein erlebniss auserhalb von wow
ich hatte mal so ein game wo mann ein dieb war und nicht ins scheinwerfer licht
treten durfte und diesem dementsprechend ausweichen als wir dann eines späten abends mit dem auto gefahren sind
halb eingepennt am lenker fährt ein auto an mir vorbei das scheinwerfer licht mir ins gesicht und vor lauter panik erschrocken und nochmal richtig gasgegeben passiert ist nichts aber den schreck vergess ich nie xD


----------



## krutoi (8. Mai 2008)

hab mal bei der arbeit im ersten lehrjahr ein schaufenster mit der elektro ameise angefahren. darauf hin sagte mein ausbilder zu mir, ich wäre der schadenmacher Nr 1 im Betrieb. Als wow spieler konnte ich mir das grinsen nciht verkneifen .... mein ausbilder fand das garnicht lustig ^^


----------



## Torador (3. August 2008)

Das hier hab ich im Schweiz Urlaub gefunden, find ich auch nicht schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 [attachment=4091:Strath.jpg]


----------



## böseee (3. August 2008)

ich gründ ne firma namens Imba GmbH und die stellt dann kugelsichere und feuerfeste kleidung her !


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Henner3k schrieb:


> Tja,
> bin heut morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und bleibe plötzlich wie angewurzelt stehen, weil ich DIES hier sehe:
> 
> 
> ...


ohja ... nen taur hab ich IRL schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das war ne etwas *ich betone etwas ... "hust"* dickere frau.. hatte blonde haare und hatte ne dicke nase und wie bei nem taure hatte sie einen rieeeesigen piercing in der nase.. genauso wie beim tauren...bin im bus gleich eine sitzreihe weiter gegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (3. August 2008)

Psylloboy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


omfg wie geil is das?!


----------



## Latharíl (3. August 2008)

ich stand mal in nem klamottenladen und da kam dann ne verkäuferin her:

sie: kann ich ihnen helfen? suchen sie was passendes zu ihrer blauen jeans?
ich: öhm ja, ich such was lilanes, also was episches mit int und wille drauf, da ich n catser bin
sie: hä?
ich: ...*klick* *fuuu, real life*


----------



## Shmock (3. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich stand mal in nem klamottenladen und da kam dann ne verkäuferin her:
> 
> sie: kann ich ihnen helfen? suchen sie was passendes zu ihrer blauen jeans?
> ich: öhm ja, ich such was lilanes, also was episches mit int und wille drauf, da ich n catser bin
> ...



nett ausgedacht, aber 2/10


ja wie schon gesagt wurde sagt auch öfters gold anstelle von geld


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. August 2008)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich stand mal in nem klamottenladen und da kam dann ne verkäuferin her:
> 
> sie: kann ich ihnen helfen? suchen sie was passendes zu ihrer blauen jeans?
> ich: öhm ja, ich such was lilanes, also was episches mit int und wille drauf, da ich n catser bin
> ...



glaube ich auch nicht ganz. das einzige was ich manchmal sage ist, "lol". aber das hat ja auch nicht unbedingt nur was mit wow zu tun. hat sich halt seit dem gamezeitalter so eingebürgert.


----------



## Nimbe (3. August 2008)

Ich hab mal den Lehrer gefragt als ich ihm die Mathe-Hausübung abgegeben habe:

"Na Herr Professor was gibs den schönes als Questbelohnung?"   

Meine Freunde die auch wow zocken haben hinten rumgelacht, der Professor hat schnell durchgeguckt und meinte nur:

" Tja *****. Für diese miserable Arbeit kann ich dir höchstens 10 Kupfer geben und  minus 150 Ruf bei der Fraktion Note!"

Ich frag mich heute noch ob er  auch WoW spielt...



(btw: ich bin älter als 18 also kein kiddi mehr ätsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dragolok (3. August 2008)

Das einzige was mir auffiel ist auf der Autobahn ein merkwürdiges Schild auf dem "AQ80" draufsteht...
Aber so große Schlachtgruppen gibts doch gar nicht, also nichts besonderes!^^


----------



## Tyro (3. August 2008)

Also, wie shcon viele geschrieben haben, klar sag ich öfters mal LoL oder Gold statt Geld, aber da gibt es auch noch eine andre Sache. Die ist, in meinem Latein-Kurs sitzen knapp 6 WoWler und wenn dann wieder mal ein test oder so ansteht wird halt ganz laut gebrüllt "Int-Buff plz!" Ja, ist shcon ziemlich funny, und das Gesicht unsres Lehres erst. 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Seryma (3. August 2008)

Bestes Kennzeichen (meines Nachbarn, auch ein Freak xD)

A FK 1337

Augsburg Friedrich K. Leet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Floyder (4. August 2008)

Van cleef wohnt in Krefeld, ich auch.
Den hol ich mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Topic:
Seit ein paar Wochen wohnt nen Kollege von mir bei uns und seitdem unterhalten wir uns ständig über WoW und andere Online Games.
Wenn wir das am Esstisch machen gucken meine Eltern meist ganz blöd aus der Wäsche.
Letztens fragte er mich, ob ich auch nen Stack V+ möchte, da musste ich derb lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSoldia (4. August 2008)

ich hab vor einigen monaten einen bus gesehen in berlin der ist nach NORDEND gefahren..vllt kennt den schon jemand davon gibts auch bilder im i-net^^


----------



## Dails (4. August 2008)

Ich war letztes mit meinem Kumpel in der Stadt unterwegs, redeten etwas über WoW, schwafelte dadrüber das ich nur noch wenig Gold bis zum Epic Fliegen brauchte. Standen dann vor den TCG Boostern, diskutierten über die Beutekarten und so. Meinte ich "Der Spektraltiger ist ja verdammt geil", meinte er "Den kannse dann auch direkt bei Ebay reinstellen", meine Antwort war dann dadrauf "Ja direkt für 600g reinhauen" ... *sich gegen die Stirn klatsch* Ich dachte nur, ich mach zu viele Dailys und brauch endlich mein Epic Fliegen *g*


----------



## NightCreat (4. August 2008)

haha ich find den thread geil hat mich immer in den pausen von meinem praktikum abgelenkt mehr bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (4. August 2008)

Hab zu meiner Freundin nur mal gesagt, Sie braucht keine neue Wut mehr aufbauen - denn Aggro hat sie schon genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War als wir uns mal gestritten hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sie daddelt selbst WoW - hat von daher auch  verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## bluewizard (4. August 2008)

richtig geiler thread.

@topic: Ich sag auch öfter mal lol. Ein mal hab ich eine aus meiner klasse mir Andokai angesprochen (eig der char name von jmd aus meiner gilde) war schon ziemlich peinlich.


----------



## gorgeroth (4. August 2008)

spinnentod ^^

[attachment=4105:180px_RaidGerm.jpg]


----------



## Galadith (4. August 2008)

Psylloboy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lawl! epic!


----------



## Bäriderbär (4. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Nesnah schrieb:


> Letztens meinte ne freundin sie müsse noch mal schnell zur bank wollte sie fragen ob sie zur sparkasse oder volksbank gehen wollte aber gesagt habe ich "zur aldor oder seher bank?" Gott sei dank zockt sie auch WoW und konnte sich kaum vor lachen einkriegen.


ROFL , einfach göttlich



waagh_lordaeron schrieb:


> ich hatte schon mal nen sehr fragwürdigen moment mit meinem geschichte lehrer. . .
> 
> der typ erzählt igrendwas vom 16. jahrhundert, und nachdem es schon 6te stunde war lag ich auf dem tisch und glotzte auf die uhr, weil ich endlich heim wollte.
> auf einmal schnapp ich nen wortfetzten meines geschichte lehrers auf: bla. . . .Religiöse instanz. . .bla bla
> ...


LOL , sehr geil... schade, als ich zu Schule ging, gab es noch kein WoW




und sonst vieles hier zum lachen.... ich krach echt vom Stuhl noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (4. August 2008)

Galadith schrieb:


> lawl! epic!


Das is aber so gewollt in Amerika brauch man ja nur 1 Nummernschild auf eins kannste die Draufkritzeln was du willst.


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. August 2008)

Maraskat schrieb:


> ein kumpel von mir ging mal an eienr berittenen streife vorbei.
> meinte er so in seienr gruppe (alles wow spieler)...
> das ist bestimmt ein epic mount...
> 
> ...


*kaputtlol*

Muss ich mal meinem Vater erzählen, der ist auch einer von den Grün-Weißen ^^


----------



## SeRuM (4. August 2008)

es gibt auf autobahnen "AQ X " schilder wobei x ne zahl is


----------



## Mompster (4. August 2008)

Einige gute Dinger dabei, 

leider gab es zu meiner Schulzeit noch gar kein Internet ;-(


----------



## Akuji (4. August 2008)

Hehe!
Echt gute Sachen dabei!
Jetzt will ich auch mal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal mit nem Freund im Auto mitgefahren, der selber WoW zockt!
Hab halt als Beifahrer ein Worddokument bearbeitet am Laptop (auf dem ich auch zock).
Schau mal kurz auf die Strasse, seh ich ein Stoppschild!
Das GegenzauberMakro von meinem Magier heißt auch Stopp!

Der hat vl dumm aus der wäsche geguckt, wie ich wie wild auf die Taste gehaun hab, weil sich nix getan hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phrazer (4. August 2008)

hab kürzlich drei nebeneinander aufgehängte plakate eines zirkus gesehn, der sich "GO" nannte. sah schon lustig aus


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

catwoman25776 schrieb:


> Erst vorhin ist mir sowas passiert!
> Ich bummel mit meinem Mann durch die Einkaufspassage hier und hörte plötzlich Musik...nicht weiter besonders, möchte man denken, aber nein!
> Ich hatte sofot das Gefühl, ich steh mitten in ThunderBluff und jede sekunde kommen die ersten Tauren um die Ecke!
> Und tatsächlich, als wir auf den Platz kamen, wo die Musik herkam, standen da 4 Indianer, komplett mit Kopfputz und allem drum und dran, und spielten total klasse Musik
> ...



MUUUUUUUUUUUUAHAHAHAHAHHA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> es gibt in meiner Nähe ein dorf das Eschental heißt!





m@gG0t schrieb:


> ey das is ja bei mir gleich um die ecke ;D


Macht doch mal ein Bild von Ortsschild ^^ und schaut mal ob da auch ein Mondbrunnen steht *G*


----------



## noizycat (5. August 2008)

der thread ist mal echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: ich will hier auch amerikanische Kennzeichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (5. August 2008)

OMG ... ich muss mich immer noch kaputtlachen xD wenn ich daran denk - also wir haben im religionsunterricht nen film über moses und die plagen usw gesehen (blabla) ... als moses dann bei einer szene ins wasser gestiegen ist und sich das wasser rot gefärbt hat meint unser religionslehrer zu mir und ein paar freunden (wir zocken alle wow): "der ist bestimmt n gm!" (wegen dem wasser färben)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (5. August 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha geil :->


----------



## Ren3gaid (5. August 2008)

> PS: ich will hier auch amerikanische Kennzeichen.



haha!

geil 

OMGZWTF wie geil^^


----------



## grünhaupt (5. August 2008)

hallo,

obwohl Fantasiewelt, hat es reale Hintergruende fuer manche Sachen.

Nehmt mal den Tanz der Trolle. Das ist eigentlich ein Kampf und kein Tanz. Ist auch in Bloodsports ( it Van Damme) zu sehen.

Find ich noch ganz witzig.

mfg Grueni aka Potosi


----------



## Bogoth (6. August 2008)

Piräus holt Dudu

für fußballinsider ist der ja nicht unbekannt, fands aber einfach lustig sowas auf kicker zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

